# medical mary jane..



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I hope this thread last a little longer than my last.. 

so what are you thoughts on legal pot or prescription mary jane? i was suprised to see florida shoot it down..

heres mine.. i actually think it should be legal, tax it and sell it.. whats the problem with just sitting out back and smoking up? ye aint hurting anyone. if it eases cancer pain.. so be it..


by the way, this has nothing to do with jesus or the liberals or how this party is better that yours..... please dont start that. i just want to know what you think about POT and it being legal or being used as a medical drug..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree...its even more ridiculous that its a schedule 1 drug...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

It's a drug that is harmful to ones health and impairs ones ability to function normal. It has been used for pain meds and a few other things but like any script drug it is abused and for a healthy normal person serves no purpose but a way to get high. > No it should not be made legal. There are just as many studies showing the harmful effects of this drug and social problems it leads into as there are otherwise.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Tend to agree with _"it should be legal, tax it and sell it"_, similar to alcohol. The difficulty is with _"whats the problem with just sitting out back and smoking up? ye aint hurting anyone"_. There are lots of folks that will use it in excess and then hurt others, similar to alcohol. The problem is with detection and the need for a blood test. Have always believed that it would have been made legal years ago if there was a quick and verifiable test to prove the amount in someone similar to a breathalyzer for alcohol.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I will make the comment again on this subject and leave. This is another THING our society is falling to , doesn't harm anyone else so why not , also it's about money, do the research, the government will eventually make it legal for one reason only MONEY. that is so sad. Does not matter of the social pitfalls it will cause to young people or health problems, it will make money so lets do it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

In before the block!

Personally I don't have a dog in this fight. I can see how the medical use may be able to help people with chronic pain and I believe glaucoma so I don't have a problem for them.

I am concerned about people driving under the influence but that may be counterbalanced by a reduction in road rage by mellowed out drivers....
Not sure what the limit would/should be to keep stoners off the road.

Taxing it would be good as it wouldn't hurt my pocket. Reducing the prison population for weed would be good.

It will be interesting to see how Congress reacts to the DC vote on MJ.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

It should be legal!! . Alcohol has all the same problems and its legal. Peaple that abuse things will always abuse things.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> In before the block!
> 
> Personally I don't have a dog in this fight. I can see how the medical use may be able to help people with chronic pain and I believe glaucoma so I don't have a problem for them.
> 
> ...


why would this thread get closed? i asked a simple question.. yes or no. right or wrong.. as for people driving under the influence,, thats been going on forever.. and no as a driver, i DONT think its ok to OVI..

And I am completely confused how one could OD on pot?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I agree with you EZ. 
Making it illegal hasn't slowed it's use down even a little so why not just tax make it legal, collect the taxes from it's sale and put the money to good use.
I think our society spends way too much time & money trying to save us from ourselves.
I know a few guys who brag all day about how much they can drink and then criticize some one for smoking dope...I don't get it.
For the record I only drink an occasional beer now and then and I don't smoke dope but I don't judge others who do.

PS-I hated seeing the other thread shut down it was a good topic, I hope this one survives.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I would rather walk into a bar with a bunch of potheads then angry drunks, medical and recreational should be legal in my opinion. I am for it also cant wait for it to be legal..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> why would this thread get closed? i asked a simple question.. yes or no. right or wrong.. as for people driving under the influence,, thats been going on forever.. and no as a driver, i DONT think its ok to OVI..
> 
> And I am completely confused how one could OD on pot?


Similar to your last thread. That one should have been able to run but some people can't stay on the topic and force the mods to lock it up. Hopefully it won't happen here but....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

On a side note....I'll be opening a new Pizza Chain/ Grass Outlet ( Looking for investors - send me a PM) - Bob's Weed and Feed

Along with a gas station - Gas and Grass 
and dancing establishment - Grass and _ _ _.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Just an FYI on testing - there is a mouth swab test that is highly effective at providing evidence an individual was smoking recently. The NCAA actually developed it for use with college athletes years ago. State Govs in the pot legal states took the NCAA swab and developed it into a road test for law enforcement. It is not yet approved and ready for public law enforcement use, but it suppossedly will be rolled out soon to help with that issue in legal pot states.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It should be legal across the US, taxed and regulated. 

Let's face facts here folks, people are going to smoke anyways, the government should take advantage of the tax. It's going to happen eventually, half the US it's either legal or allows for Medical and 4 more states just passed.

Times are a changing! 

I'd much rather deal with a stoner than a drunk, in any way shape or form including getting in the car with one.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Ezbite, I agree with you on this subject.

Snakecharmer, can I be your first investor? You've got some great ideas!

I've never smoked pot, but I don't see it as being any worse than alcohol. Make it legal for all uses and tax the hell out of it! 

The war on drugs isn't working. Too many people in jails for drug offenses. The dealers should be there, but the users should just get some help. If they use and then commit another crime, the that's another issue. If pot is made legal, then DEA can focus more time on stopping the more dangerous drugs that make people go bat-poop crazy!


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Kevin you hit it on the head. I'm with ya! Times are changing


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

For medical purposes I completely support it. Recreational uses, I don't care too strongly one way or the other, but to me its no worse than alcohol, maybe even less of a danger. The fact you can buy beer the same place you get gas should be more concerning to people than it is. I've never understood that.

If it creates an additional revenue stream for the gov't to pull money from without coming from my pocket, I am ok with it.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

ezbite said:


> why would this thread get closed? i asked a simple question.. yes or no. right or wrong.. as for people driving under the influence,, thats been going on forever.. and no as a driver, i DONT think its ok to OVI..
> 
> *And I am completely confused how one could OD on pot?*


Smoke inhalation? Like a house fire... Choke on some brownies? Whatever its probably worthy of a Darwin Award.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Make it legal but keep certain restrictions. Jobs should still require negative test results. Ssi and food assistance programs should require negative testing, no OVI, etc. MJ is far less destructive than alcohol to your health and people around you. To this day, and I may be wrong, but there are no recordable deaths due to smoking weed. Nonetheless, just shooting out my opinion as EZ requested.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

As far as pot being anywhere near as dangerous as alcohol when driving I say BS! Look at the stats sometime drunk driving has been responsible for tens of thousands of deaths across the country marijuana related traffic fatalities are so low I doubt if there's even stats for it.Glasseyes:Once pot becomes legal(and it will)nationwide both medically and recreationally you believe kids are all of a sudden going to be in jeopardy because of that? I don't know where you've been for the last 50 years or so,because marijuana was never hard to get for any kid.I personally know several people that have been hardcore pot smokers for thirty or more years and have never heard of any of them getting into traffic accidents because of it,I also know none of them use any other drug because of their pot smoking.People claiming that pot leads to other more harmful drugs are wrong.I see nothing wrong at all with legalizing marijuana completely and I'm 62,not some youngster.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Interesting info. on the testing Fish-N-Fool. Do you know if it gives specific amounts or only indicates just the presence of any amount or none?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Harbor Hunter said:


> As far as pot being anywhere near as dangerous as alcohol when driving I say BS! Look at the stats sometime drunk driving has been responsible for tens of thousands of deaths across the country marijuana related traffic fatalities are so low I doubt if there's even stats for it.


Does seem like pot is less dangerous overall than alcohol but those stats are probably due more to alcohol being legal and more socially acceptable than pot for a long time. If pot had the same legal and social status as alcohol, those stats most likely would be much closer together.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My thoughts on the subject has changed over the years. 
I watched my dad as he went through cancer. The chemo took his appetite away. He started refusing to eat cause every time he did, he got nauseous and would get sick. They tried every legal med. they could to stop the nausea and to increase his appetite. 
At last resort, the Dr. wrote him a script for Marinol(I think was the name). A legal, man made, low dose thc induced pill sometimes given to increase appetite and also shows sign of helping with nausea caused by chemo.

Even though the Dr. wrote this script, it took me a solid week of back and forth calling between the Dr.s office and pharmacy to get it filled. Come to find out, the Dr. himself had to personally pick the phone up and make the call to the pharmacy talking directly to the pharmacist to order the stuff. It was another 3-4 days of waiting till the pharmacy rec'd it. Therefore watching dad further wither away for yet another 11-12days. Also, this had to be done every time the script was refilled as there was no automatic refill.

Then we get to the cost. Ins. wouldn't cover very much of the $420/bottle cost. One bottle(30pills) was an out of pocket cost of $345 with ins. picking up about $75. Taking 2 per day(1 before breakfast,1 before dinner) that adds up to $690/mo of out pocket cost to an already costly medical issue.

There's just something wrong with this pic.:
1)MJ is currently illegal for medical use in Ohio. But yet many Dr's. I've have personally talked to agree it has medical value's and concur it helps with various med. conditions better then many man made meds. 
The Marinol(THC) worked in this instance when nothing else did.

2) Total per month for 2 scripts of Marinol with a low amount of THC was a total of $820/mo. Multiply that times 4mos.(duration of chemo.) and that's $3280. Really???
Do you know how much MJ I can buy for $3280?

3) My dad lived with me while going through this whole process. I took him to every chemo. and Dr. appointment. Watched him go through the whole process, helping him get to the bathroom to get sick. And after about a weak, him getting so weak he couldn't make it out of bed to get sick after he ate. It was holding the waste basket for him. 
For those against making MJ or anything else legal that is currently illegal in situations such as this, all I have to say is, go through something like this every day with a loved one. Maybe it will change your mind as well. 

Lastly, while taking dad to chemo., I met a lady that was about 55yrs.old that was taking chemo as well. She went through somewhat the same issue's with getting sick after every treatment. The pills her Dr. prescribed to her didn't work either. She usually wouldn't make it out of the hosp. before she threw up.
She would hit a joint before her chemo and as soon as she walked out of the hospital after treatment and was to the point that she could stop and get something to eat on her way home if she was hungry. She said it took a while for her to start doing this as she had never smoked anything before in her life. But the continual throwing up as well as her son/husband staying on her , she finally tried it. It worked!
When she mentioned it to her Dr. he told her if it was working for her, keep doing it. She laughed and said that the hosp. parking lot security camera's probably have her on film lighting up as she left walking to her car.
My wife and I remain friends with her today. Am happy to say that she is currently cancer free and does not smoke dope. That was 5yrs ago.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't really care either way all I know is I can't stand the smell of that crap :S . You want to smoke your life stoned that's ok with me but if you smoke so much of that crap that my place is reeking of it then we'll have problems. If it does become legal tax the heck out of it and pay down the national debt with the money.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

1st of all I give Kudos to Fastwater for what you went through with your father and your dedication to him. My wife went through chemo treatment and surgery with me this year and the stress about took her life. I can identify with you. You didn't say in your post if if it took his life or if your father was cured, I hope it was the latter. 
I sure wish I could have tried MJ during my chemo and post-op but with no contacts to get it on the street it didn't happen so I just suffered for a year.
Lets' get it on the ballot and vote on it once and for all, although, since there would be knuckleheads who would abuse it, drive intoxicated, and use it as a gateway drug to heroin, crack, etc I would probably vote no just on moral issues. Ya can't fix stupid.


----------



## Eye Licker (Apr 10, 2012)

This is a no brainer,legalize, tax it and sell it.Nonaddictive,no withdrawal and not the big problems associated with other drugs.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I think is should be flat out legal. The most damage pot will do to a person is a result of the laws against it. That being said a very close friend of mine was just diagnosed with cancer. I told her I will help any way I can. She asked if I could get her pot at the recommendation of her doc. I guess I am going to be a criminal now. I am not about to stand by idle and watch her suffer any more than she needs to.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Orig. posted by *EnonEye*:


> 1st of all I give Kudos to Fastwater for what you went through with your father and your dedication to him. My wife went through chemo treatment and surgery with me this year and the stress about took her life. I can identify with you. You didn't say in your post if if it took his life or if your father was cured, I hope it was the latter.


Thank you for the kind words *Enoneye*.



Unfortunately, my dad did not make it. He went through a lung extraction and 4mos. of chemo. and his body was just too weak to take it. Two weeks after his chemo ended he passed. 
Something I omitted from my original post was the fact that while we were screwing around with waiting on getting the Marinol, dad , already weak from lung surgery , chemo and getting weaker daily by not being able to eat, became so weak he had to be re-admitted to the hosp. to be fed intravenously and pump vitamins into his system.
All factors given... it makes us wander if he was given the Marinol earlier, would that have been enough for him to recoupe? Never know???

Thank God you made it through. And kudo's to your wife as well.
Stay strong , keep positive.

Far as my views on making MJ legal today...

I'm for making it legal for medicinal purposes.

Far as the $'s and our society is concerned:
While it's true we could tax MJ and take those $ and use it for many needed things. There's something else we need to consider. We need to also look at the $ spent to fight MJ versus it's actual harm to society. I've never known a pothead to commit violent crimes to get the stuff. Have known dealers to commit violent crimes to deal it though.

Fighting illegal drugs costs tax $. There's only so much tax $ out there dedicated to fight ALL illegal drugs. There's only so much tax $ to house those convicted of illegal drug activity.

With the epidemic of prescription drugs(pain killer/synthetic heroin) and heroin abuse that's hit the scene in history setting proportions, and the fact that the abuser's will do absolutely anything to get these drugs(including kill and steal from their own family), I'd rather the limited tax $ be spent on these illegal drugs rather than MJ. Not only will the dealer of Heroin/prescription drugs commit violent crimes to deal them, it's proven over and over the addict will commit violent crime to get them. Again, unlike potheads. 

Many may not know but we have heroin addicts being arrested that are turned back out on the street to await their court appearance simply cause of overcrowding in our jails due to the time of their arrest. Now, if the jail has 4-5 inmates sitting there that were arrested for MJ a week or so earlier when the 'max inmate quota' for that jail was lower and within specs, I don't want this heroin addict being put back out on the street while awaiting trial. He's gonna use while awaiting trial cause he's an addict. He's gonna commit further crime while bonded and waiting to go to court to get his drugs. There are just countless documented cases in which a prescription pill head or heroin user has re offended while out on the street awaiting trial.

Same goes for court dockets being back-logged with MJ offenders. Heroin addict is out on the street longer cause he was turned loose awaiting court appearance and his court appearance is 4-5mos. out cause of inmates in jail awaiting appearances on MJ charges.

If ya don't believe this is happening, ask your city's attorney's office why most of them have upped the possession amount limits of certain controlled substances such as cocaine before it's an arrestable offense. It's because of the overcrowded jails and court dockets. 

Just doesn't make sense to me to spend our limited tax $, overcrowding our jails and overloading our court dockets on MJ when those resources could be better spent on harder/more violent drugs.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

glasseyes said:


> It's a drug that is harmful to ones health and impairs ones ability to function normal.......There are just as many studies showing the harmful effects of this drug and social problems it leads into as there are otherwise.


From what I've seen, if you compared harmful effects of any pharmaceutical drug, alcohol, or tobacco studies against those of weed, you'd understand the truer consequences. I'd much rather see a person light a joint or eat a brownie, as opposed to seeing them pop a pill or swig half a bottle of booze, or, worse yet, both. I'm not saying weed is totally safe, it's just that it's proven by far safer than the alternative.

Another observation: when we think about our ancestors, and all they accomplished, we never think of them as lazy, but yet, they had unrestricted access to weed, and all of it's extracts. I've never seen anything in history books that indicated this access was detrimental to society, prior to 1906, when it was labeled as poison. If you look at the history of why it was first classified, IMO, you'll find it to be a victim of guilt by association. It was cast into the same lot as the other "snake oils" of the day. This was a time when you could freely buy "medicine" containing unknown amounts of REAL poison! Wait, that's almost like today.

Also, our US Constitution is written on hemp paper. All ship's sail and rigging were made of hemp, which leads to another advocate against it, King Cotton. I knew a young lady in school, and one day a few years ago, I ran into her on the street. She was going to model the hemp jeans she was wearing. When her mother was a junior in high school, she made the jeans in Home Ec class, and wore them once a week until she got pregnant at age 20. She had given them to her daughter, who had worn them once a week, from the time she turned 18, until that day, when she turned 21. It means those jeans were 25 years old, and been worn hundreds of times, but they literally looked brand new, not even a fray. 

Making the argument it's a gateway drug, is like saying a gas station is a gateway to beer and cigarettes. A criminal is a criminal. If they are dealing in black market goods, what's the difference from one to another? Not much. So, you have pill dealers selling weed, you have coke dealers selling weed, you have people dealing all illegal drugs, including weed. To an impressionable youth, they go to the dealer, but he ain't got no weed today. He does have these pills though. He tells them just don't use as much, you get the same high as weed, or here, just smoke this tiny piece of crystal meth OK. HMM, now impressionable youth has just been exposed to serious drug use. Would that happen in a legal and licensed setting? Has Colorado's hardcore drug use skyrocketed? 

Look at what Prohibition did for Al Capone, and he's only one of many. Kinda the same thing today, only more anonymous gang leaders.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Make it legal, tax it. Business will grow out of it. Spend the cash you save from enforcement on rehab for alcohol, drug abuse treatment or the like. Pot smoking is here to stay. The way we deal with it could be a bit smarter though.


----------



## Tylers dad (Sep 22, 2014)

Great thread EZ. I get tired of hearing people that drink daily, putting down a person that might do a hit or two. Don't get me started on it being a gateway drug.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Marijuana should be totally legal, there should be no "restrictions" at the workplace or for people with benefits, and if it is taxed it should be at a reasonable, substantiated rate.
I really am surprised at all the "tax the hell out of it" stuff. This from so many who, well, OK, no more politics-but the mods allowed the "tax the hell out of it" enough. Should we tax it because YOU don't smoke it? Or because it's "bad"? How about we tax YOUR sin, even if legal? I personally don't drink a whole lot. Making beer $30 a six pack might pay for some things, make my other taxes go down.
Restrict people on benefits from legal MJ? Or at work? During your off hours? Let me see your papers, comrade... If you are drunk at work, you get fired. If you are high at work, you get fired.
As for our prescription drug epidemic, MJ is sometimes used by those trying to deal with withdrawal, which is the primary driver of the whole problem. Some will do anything to avoid it. What many in the public don't even realize is that there is a medication available, Suboxone, which relieves withdrawal pain and suffering without getting a person high. Addicts do not avoid using Sub because they'd rather get high. They just can't get it. It is as hard to obtain as heroin....wait, heroin is easier to get! There are even generic versions of Sub. The single most important thing we could do to end the plague of prescription painkillers, especially the associated crime, is to make Sub over the counter. Other than big pharmaceutical company pressure, I am dumbfounded as to why this hasn't happened. Are they that powerful? Hold on, someone's knocking on my door...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*bbsoup*,

Maybe more research is needed on what suboxone was designed for, the length of time you should be on it, what suboxone is made of and how it attach's to the pain receptors in the body, , the fact it takes longer and harder to detox from subx. because of it's attachment to the pain recptors before you start suggesting suboxone be made an 'over the counter' drug.

But with respect to this thread...that's another issue.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

...and the crazy thing is it rec'd 57% of the vote in Florida. However, needed 60% to pass.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of the Moonshine era.A lot of violence and killing,especially the Big Drug Lords.Got more popular after Vietnam.If you have an addictive personality you can hooked on liquor and Weed.And both are not advised for young people.It can flat out mess you up (I've seen it) and ruin your life.I've heard Cold Turkey is Hell!!Just don't give it to kids!



Roscoe


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

fastwater said:


> *bbsoup*,
> 
> Maybe more research is needed on what suboxone was designed for, the length of time you should be on it, what suboxone is made of and how it attach's to the pain receptors in the body, , the fact it takes longer and harder to detox from subx. because of it's attachment to the pain recptors before you start suggesting suboxone be made an 'over the counter' drug.
> 
> But with respect to this thread...that's another issue.


As far as research goes, I have done that, thank you. Also, this might get me some cred....Check your PMs. What the heck, it's just the internet, right? If you are a doctor, I respect your opinion but disagree.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I will never do it but I don't care if others partake. I say legalize it completely . Freedom


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> It should be legal across the US, taxed and regulated.
> 
> Let's face facts here folks, people are going to smoke anyways, the government should take advantage of the tax. It's going to happen eventually, half the US it's either legal or allows for Medical and 4 more states just passed.
> 
> ...


^^^^ x 420 !!!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

BigDub007 said:


> I would rather walk into a bar with a bunch of potheads then angry drunks, medical and recreational should be legal in my opinion. I am for it also cant wait for it to be legal..


When it's legal , are ya gonna change your name to "Big Doob" ?? 

I agree with ya.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

bbsoup said:


> As far as research goes, I have done that, thank you. Also, this might get me some cred....Check your PMs. What the heck, it's just the internet, right? If you are a doctor, I respect your opinion but disagree.


fw, you make a good point. In composing my PM to you, I realized I hadn't thought through Sub being made OTC. You are correct about Sub, it is something which needs critical physician monitoring, I should have admitted. Children can easily overdose, even with the built-in bitterness of the orange flavored sublingual film. Suboxone is itself a narcotic, even without the high. It is something to which you will become addicted, and face withdrawal commensurate with your use-sort of. I stand behind my support for more widespread use of Sub (see your PM), but I was wrong to think that OTC is feasible at this point. Public info campaigns, social liberalizations, I don't know what it'll take, but it wouldn't work now.
I just would like to see something happen to create a world where more people are free from the beast. Suboxone is a big element in the arsenal. It looks like it is being held from people who are hurting (just talking about treating people humanely here) just so that others can make money on their pain. Somehow that needs to stop.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

This doesn't really matter to me, but I believe that once it becomes legalized and the tobacco companies find a way to "infuse" cigars etc. then it will really take off. I believe it will become federally legal in the next 3-4 years. There's a huge amount of profit to be made.

Personally, I stick to homebrewed beer, but I always have a garden (vegetables), but maybe in a few years I'll have hops and weed. Maybe I'll be able to pioneer IPA weed


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

By the way, just FYI, only a very select few doctors in any one region are allowed to prescribe Suboxone. You must go to one of them, no matter your personal circumstances. If your primary care physician, or with almost certainty even any doctor you have ever been to, regardless of specialty, if any of these professionals believe it medically necessary that you be prescribed Suboxone, if they ALL had a conference on it, you could not obtain it to save your life, STILL, unless you see one of those special handful of people.
Aaaaaand, MJ should be legal.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Quiz: What is the #1 cash crop in America period ? (It ain`t corn or wheat...) Which is stronger- a car body panel made of hemp or steel ? Which is lighter ? Resists rust, rot and decay longer ? (Ask Henry Ford...) What do George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, John Adams and Abraham Lincoln all have in common ? (It ain`t that they were all US Presidents...) How old is the oldest sample of pot ?


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I personally cant stand the smell of it, and have been around people who reek of it. But if it has no ill effects, I say legalize it. 
And regarding those guys still in jail because of breaking laws for weed, well do they get some kind of pardon for something thats now legal or do they stay? My guess is that they stay because they broke it when it was a law, but I just want to make sure.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Great, thought provoking post, ez! I admit it surprised me when I first saw it. Don't you know that engaging in the reefer madness will corrupt your soul, curve your spine, and keep the Allies from winning the war?

I'm all for legalization, medicinal and recreational. As long as a test can be developed for DUI or OVI or whatever they're calling it these days. Although it can be fairly said that the usually result of driving while high is that you drive really sssssssllllllllllloooooowwwwwwwwwww! But this could be a hazard on a high speed highway. 

Back in the day I was a regular user. Nowadays no. I think some things lose their fascination over time, although I do occasionally partake on special occasions. A normal day would go like this. Get up in the morning, shower, shave, dress and go to work. Arrive home from work, shower, change clothes, and if the weather was nice I'd head for the chaise lounge under the shade tree. I'd bring a beer, a book, and a joint with me. I'd take 2-3 puffs on the joint and put it out. I'd sip my beer, read, and just decompress from the day. Then, it was time to make dinner. Who was I hurting?

The history of MJ in America is almost comical. At the time of it's illegalization the only people smoking it were a few handfuls of jazz and blues musicians! People used to grow it in their flower beds as a decorative plant! They never thought about using it in any other way. 

But, the do-gooders had their way. As far as MJ being a "gateway" drug, let's not forget that it was the do-gooders who created the gateway in the first place! Suddenly buying, selling, and using reefer was a shady and illegal business. For a dope dealer MJ is a pain! It's bulky and hard to transport. It smells to high heaven, at least the good stuff! They'd much rather "upsell" a customer to something smaller, easier to transport, more expensive and more addictive. Repeat business!

And there are so many employment opportunities in the "war on drugs", easily the most unsuccessful war the U.S. has ever engaged in. This kind of relates to the earlier post about "death with dignity". There's money in them thar baggies, just like there's money in them thar drool cups and adult diapers! You have to wonder how many billions of taxpayer dollars have been pissed away over MJ. 

But, maybe it's been successful if you look at it as a "jobs" program!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok guys I usually don't chime in on things like this but I have to on this one. First I will openly admit I smoked cannabis for about 10 years. Have not smoked in almost 5 bc I finally gave into the idea if I wanted a good paying jobs with a future I had to choose. That being said of those ten years I smoked almost daily. Just like many of you on here who go home after a hard days work and have a beer or two I would come home from work smoke a little and relax. I never once felt the urge to steal to support my habit, or since I smoked mj now I need to go smoke crack or shoot herion. I never drove under the influence I never worked or went to work impaired. Actually smoked all thru high school and graduated with honors and a 3.8 Gpa. So much for it making you stupid. Now after smoking daily for 10 yrs or so I put it down and walked away cold turkey, no withdraw no cravings. I do not by the bs that it's addictive and harmful. I smoke cigarets and have for years, I have tried numerous times to quit and haven't been able to. I do drink but rarely just don't like how alcohol makes me feel, especially if you have one to many and get drunk. The ill affects the following day is your body saying why did you do this to me? Never had that feeling w cannabis. And with the fact of having one to many I never had that with mj. High is high, you can't get so stoned you don't remember or black out. You cannot od from mj either by smoking it or ingestinging it. You smoke, get high and it wears off in a few hours. In the years I smoked I met many functioning smokers, that were contributing members to society. Nurses, lawyers, firemen business owners and even local political figures that would partake. When you are one in the same with them socially people open up a lot easier than they would to a non smoker who has stigma about it and will more than likely judge them and may even disown them or stop using there services.Saying all who do it are bad people or lazy criminals is just not factual. I would be willing to wager a lot of you are friends with smokers and do not even realize they have the habit bc of the social conformities associated with this.

Marijuana was not made illegal until the 1930's and made a class 1 substance in the 1970's, although socially it was still looked down upon. I say (obviously) legalize it, give a minimum age for purchase just like alchol and tax it similarly to tobacco. It will happen eventually. I believe the federal government is watching Colorado and Washington to see how people handle it and will use this as a sort of litmus test going forward. The president has ok'd the federal reserve to approve loans for cannabis based business in these states so to me that clearly shows at least tasat approval on a federal level. And in ohio it has been decriminalized to the point a person can have 120grams for personal use and get a ticket similar to a speeding ticket. 120 grams is almost a quarter pound. Even if you smoked multiple times a day that is several months worth of cannabis on hand at one time. As someone else mentioned times are changing and I believe this is for the best. Our constitution was written to allow freedoms and I think this should be a personal choice, for the simple fact it is a natural plant that is not altered by man. No other drug can say this all others have to be made, cut, or produced using man made chemicals including alcohol. How many of you have heard of someone get angry when they drink, or getting hammered drunk and fighting or drinking all day then beating their wife? Now how many have heard the same thing from someone who's was smoking all day?

One last point and I'll step off my soap box. As far as a gateway it's bull. If anything alcohol is the gateway. I would wager my house that 90% of addicts started with alcohol and moved from there. People who make bad decisions in life will always do that no matter if substances are legal or not. I kind of have the view of gun control with this on the fact that why should responsible adults be punished for the actions of a few idiots?

As I'm typing this watching the news three more states added personal use marijuana this year. Every state that had it on the ballot passed it Oregon, Alaska and Washington, D.C. All approved the personal use of cannabis by adults. This makes 5 states in total now.

Stepping off now, feel free to ask me any questions I'm not shy.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no problem with medical marijuana at all.

If I thought legalization for recreational use would stop the crime associated with the current import and distribution I would think hard before deciding

Beyond that I am not interested.

I have a question for those of you that know. What is the limit to be impaired, how much consumption is required to achieve impairment, how is or can that threshold be measured? (and please don't tell me that people aren't impaired by marijuana, I have had way too much first hand exposure to users)


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually, as far as "keeping the Allies from winning the war..." due to the criminalization of both marijuana AND hemp in the 1920s and 1930s the production of hemp switched to SE Asia and eastern India. With the Japanese invasions in late 1941 and early 1942 suddenly the majority of the world`s hemp production was in Japanese hands. From canvas to rope, twine, heavy paper, cardboard, there was a sudden HUGE shortage of hemp, so the United States Government bought hemp seed from overseas, and basically gave draft deferments to farmers and their sons in return for growing hemp. Kentucky, Indiana, Illinios, Indiana, Missouri, Iowa and Ohio farmers produced the greatest hemp crop this country had ever harvested up to that point, nearly 13,000,000 pds in 1944 alone. At the end of the war the Government gave those same farmers extra gasoline ration stamps to burn the seed stock for the 1946 crop. Many farmers simply dumped the hemp seed stock in drainage ditches and kept the extra gasoline...A movie called "Hemp For Victory" was made by the USDA in 1942 to enlist reluctant and wary farmers to sign up to grow hemp. At the end of the war ALL copies of the movie (save for the original) were ordered destroyed by the Government...btw look up Thomas Jefferson`s comments on hemp.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishintechnician said:


> I believe the federal government is watching Colorado and Washington to see how people handle it and will use this as a sort of litmus test going forward. *The president has ok'd the federal reserve to approve loans *for cannabis based business in these states so to me that clearly shows at least tasat approval on a federal level.


The Federal Reserve does not loan money to individuals or businesses. Federally Insured Banks lend money but not the Reserve.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Another thing that may astonish you...at the turn of the prior century marijuana was considered a rich man`s drug ! There were upper crust smoking saloons and rooms in every American and European city and town that not only allowed pot smoking but often sold very expensive marijuana laced high quality cigars from India and SE Asia at considerable cost...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Lundy said:


> I have no problem with medical marijuana at all.
> 
> If I thought legalization for recreational use would stop the crime associated with the current import and distribution I would think hard before deciding
> 
> ...


Lundy the best I can describe it is kind of like a proof with alcohol. The higher the proof the easier it is to get drunk. Drinking high proof liquor will get you drunker faster than beer, and people who drink regularly have more of a tolerance than those who don't. High quality mj will get you high easier and it takes less of it to do so. But as I said in my first post once your high your high. At least on my experience you can't get overly high by continued use, to me it just made the affects last longer. I think the safest way to regulate driving would be a time limit after use no matter the amount. As to say weather you smoke a joint or just a couple hits you have to wait 8 hrs or so to drive.

Snakecharmer that's what I meant to say, just an over sight in typing my book. Haha the Feds have ok'd federally insured loans.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lundy said:


> I have no problem with medical marijuana at all.
> 
> If I thought legalization for recreational use would stop the crime associated with the current import and distribution I would think hard before deciding
> 
> ...


Oh, I have no doubt you can smoke enough to become so impaired that you should not be driving. However, I cannot give you a definite level, like BAC, to go on. That would have to be determined. But it seems that even determined levels like BAC are negotiable. The level, years ago, used to be 0.10% BAC was the standard for intoxication. Then the Federal government, for whatever reason, decided to lower it to 0.08% BAC. And they decided to blackmail state governments into compliance with the loss of Federal highway funds! The reason? Who knows? Revenue enhancement? A genuine effort to deal with a problem? Or for the appearance of trying to "do something" about drunk driving? 

I will say this. I have far more of my wits about me when high on MJ than while drunk on alcohol!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh, I have no doubt you can smoke enough to become so impaired that you should not be driving. However, I cannot give you a definite level, like BAC, to go on. That would have to be determined. But it seems that even determined levels like BAC are negotiable. The level, years ago, used to be 0.10% BAC was the standard for intoxication. Then the Federal government, for whatever reason, decided to lower it to 0.08% BAC. And they decided to blackmail state governments into compliance with the loss of Federal highway funds! The reason? Who knows? Revenue enhancement? A genuine effort to deal with a problem? Or for the appearance of trying to "do something" about drunk driving?
> 
> I will say this. I have far more of my wits about me when high on MJ than while drunk on alcohol!


Most of the change was due to the pressure of MADD.....Mothers against drunk driving. Maybe the most powerful lobby after NRA.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> Do you know how much MJ I can buy for $3280?


Actually no I don't. How much? Seriously.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that alcohol is legal and mj is not. Alcohol is far more dangerous and damaging to both the human body and society than mj. Legalize it, regulate it, and tax it.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Legalize it, recreationaly.
Tax it -Same percentage tax that liquor and beer is taxed
Up north in MI it is legal for Medical- it is called medicine, not pot. 
Stores in every town selling it for "donations". They have this card thing to buy "medicine". But you can buy a oz at at time. No names taken or numbers recorded. Just out the door. They also test it and give you the potency of each brand. 
Take a look at Arborside.com, a pot selling brick and mortar building. What you see on the Arborside site is what is happening in every town in Michigan. 
Get it on the ballet. I heard it is slated for fall 2015 Ohio vote but I have not seen anything in print on this subject. 
Just a little hobby of mine to watch and I am an old guy.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Make it legal. Look how much money that the state could make off of it. Plus the buyer would know that they are buying a quality product which would be mandated by the state. Not some crap soaked in beer to make it wiegh more. Not some crap that could be laced with something else which could hook someone into a drug other than the one that they want. This is what a thight fisted drug dealer wants is repeat junkies who can not help themselves because they are sick from a hardcore drug which controls them. Legal or not people are going to smoke it regardless.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Another thing that may astonish you...at the turn of the prior century marijuana was considered a rich man`s drug ! There were upper crust smoking saloons and rooms in every American and European city and town that not only allowed pot smoking but often sold very expensive marijuana laced high quality cigars from India and SE Asia at considerable cost...


Not to mention that you could by Laudanum over the counter, as well as infused into beer, whiskey, cigars, and many other things!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Pot cured every problem I have, so much so I don't even need it anymore. Seriously though, the more I had, the more I found out how much I didn't really like it all that much. I couldn't keep it up. Some people love it and different strokes for different folks.I say give people all they want and half the allure goes away.


----------



## Hogboy (Sep 28, 2014)

It should be made legal for people that need it. But it will be abused. I beat cancer and had lymes decease that was missed for 8 yrs by doctors. Now I have severe pain in my arms and legs. Elbows, hands, and feet kill me. I never was one for usage when I was younger, but have tried it when the pain is unbearable and it does work for certain medical issues. Recently I have found an over the counter arthritis pain relief that helps pretty good. My luck my liver will go down the tubes with them.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Make it legal. Look how much money that the state could make off of it. Plus the buyer would know that they are buying a quality product which would be mandated by the state. Not some crap soaked in beer to make it wiegh more. Not some crap that could be laced with something else which could hook someone into a drug other than the one that they want. This is what a thight fisted drug dealer wants is repeat junkies who can not help themselves because they are sick from a hardcore drug which controls them. Legal or not people are going to smoke it regardless.



Flathead, sorry but no one laces pot with other drugs. Not sure what drug dealer is putting expensive hard drugs on mj to hook people. If anything the harder drugs are cut with other things.

Medical and rec, legalize it. 

. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Do you know how much MJ I can buy for $3280?





> Quote:
> Do you know how much MJ I can buy for $3280?
> Actually no I don't. How much? Seriously.


Better then a pound. How much 'better' depends on the quality.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok. How long does it take to use up a pound? I know usage varies, but say normalish usage.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, m for it for all purposes, rec-or medical, legalize it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

shwookie said:


> Ok. How long does it take to use up a pound? I know usage varies, but say normalish usage.


For a single person that is a heavy smoker (2-3 times a day) over 6 months, prolly closer to 8. If you rolled one joint a day out of that pound it would take you well over a year to use up. 3280 would buy a pound of some very very quality mj. Even a heavy user (alone) would have a hard time getting thru it in 6 months. Just my opinion. I have heard stories of a certain rapper w a k9 name that uses over an ounce a day, but I believe this is for himself and his entourage 15-30 ppl and they smoke non stop. 

I believe pop culture has made mj more popular but also has given a negative stero type for cannabis bc not everyone knows the truths about it. Rappers talking about smoking and doing crazy things but if you listen to a lot of there songs this goes hand in hand w alcohol use and or heavy hard drug use ( cocaine, exctasy, herion). Wild "stoner" movies that exaggerate the effects and portray users as lay abouts who drift thru life with no ambition, or disregard for society as a whole. To me 90% of users are normal everyday people. 

As far as "dealers" go. I have never dealt with a pot dealer that pushed anything harder than weed. The misconception of the majority of people that sells weed is mind boggling to me, again normal good people that have been turned into criminals by the government. I have never bought weed off a street corner, I have never went to buy weed and been ask " here man try this crack it's great"! I have never got mj that was laced, again I'd say most people tht sell do it so they can either 1.) off set the cost of there habbit 2.) help friends out and yes I do mean friends not repeat "addicts" 3.) buy more than thy can personally use bc like any commodity you get a "bulk" discount. The notion that mj sellers are making huge amounts of money, living in mansions and driving flashy cars is just ludacris. The only people that are making large sums of money are high level trafficers that import into our country or grow large amounts, or peoe who own dispensaries in states where it's leagal both recreationally and medically. At least the later of the two the money stays in our country and communities goes to local economies, jut like other small businesses. Legalization would all but squash the illegal smuggling of mj into the country, and eliminate dealers from the street level to high level. It would also allow law enforcement to focus on drugs that are actually harmfull to people and the comunities they are in.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

shwookie said:


> Ok. How long does it take to use up a pound? I know usage varies, but say normalish usage.


448 grams divided by about 2 grams per day. 2 grams is a pretty substantial amount to smoke for good weed not rolled up into something wasteful and not shared.

224 days


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

geoffoquinn said:


> 448 grams divided by about 2 grams per day. 2 grams is a pretty substantial amount to smoke for good weed not rolled up into something wasteful and not shared.
> 
> 224 days


Ok, thanks. I wanted to know so I could compare this:


> 2) Total per month for 2 scripts of Marinol with a low amount of THC was a total of $820/mo. Multiply that times 4mos.(duration of chemo.) and that's $3280. Really???
> Do you know how much MJ I can buy for $3280?


Basically the street weed would go almost twice as far then.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

shwookie said:


> Ok, thanks. I wanted to know so I could compare this:
> 
> 
> Basically the street weed would go almost twice as far then.


Yes and no, quantity yes but quality no. Again compare a higher proof alcohol to lower proof alcohol. Lower proof is usually cheaper and not quality and takes more to do the job. Same concept.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Agree with ya on all counts *fishintechnician*:

Especially this:



> It would also allow law enforcement to focus on drugs that are actually harmfull to people and the comunities they are in.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

fishintechnitian, couldn`t help but to notice you posted Jefferson`s comment on the 2cnd Amendment. Have you ever heard this 1 from him: "Hemp is of the 1st necessity to the wealth and protection of the country..."


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

shwookie said:


> Ok, thanks. I wanted to know so I could compare this:
> 
> 
> Basically the street weed would go almost twice as far then.


3.5 grams of high quality weed usually lasts my friend a month give or take... Thats 1/8 of an ounce. So $3280 would last him 72 months or longer. 224 days would be smoking it like snoop dogg!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lundy said:


> I have no problem with medical marijuana at all.
> 
> If I thought legalization for recreational use would stop the crime associated with the current import and distribution I would think hard before deciding
> 
> ...


The legalization is going to force a lot of people to get off their butts and get a job. It's going to put a lot of drug dealers out of business for sure.

Oregon, Alaska and Washington D.C just legalized it yesterday. They must think its safe enough.

The summaries of the studies themselves are linked in norml.org article but I've pasted a snippet here for those who don't want to click. It has

http://norml.org/library/item/marijuana-and-driving-a-review-of-the-scientific-evidence



> Today, a large body of research exists exploring the impact of marijuana on psychomotor skills and actual driving performance. This research consists of driving simulator studies, on-road performance studies, crash culpability studies, and summary reviews of the existing evidence. To date, the result of this research is fairly consistent: Marijuana has a measurable yet relatively mild effect on psychomotor skills, yet it does not appear to play a significant role in vehicle crashes, particularly when compared to alcohol. Below is a summary of some of the existing data.





> SUMMARIES
> 
> &#8220;At the present time, the evidence to suggest an involvement of cannabis in road crashes is scientifically unproven.
> 
> ...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Originally Posted by shwookie View Post
Ok, thanks. I wanted to know so I could compare this:


Basically the street weed would go almost twice as far then.



> Orig posted by fishintechnician:
> Yes and no, quantity yes but quality no. Again compare a higher proof alcohol to lower proof alcohol. Lower proof is usually cheaper and not quality and takes more to do the job. Same concept.


The Marinol script dad received had a very low dose of THC in it. Just enough to settle his stomach and increase his appetite. I'm thinking there is Marinol with different amounts of THC based on what the script calls for as I remember his Dr. asking repeatedly throughout dad taking it if it was working as they could get something stronger. The thing that got to me was with the cost of these low THC quantity pills, I could go on the street and get some of the best bud going. 
Extracting THC from a plant that can be grown wild with very little effort or grown in a lab with care but little expense that really puts out the THC must really be expensive.

Another guy I knew had smoked since he was a teenager. When he passed he was almost 70 and still smoked everyday. A few yrs. ago he went out to Oregon where a relative of his lived that has MS. She had a script for clinical MJ. My buddy thought he would be cute and take her what he thought was some good stuff. She refused his cause she didn't smoke. She got hers in pill form. He told me he took one of her pills and was screwed up half the day. Said he didn't want anymore of that stuff, And this was from a guy that smoked everyday for at least 55+yrs. 
So as *fishintechnician* stated the quality of the lab grown MJ can be regulated along with the quantity level of THC.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

In my experience, the only thing lazier then a fisherman is a stoner. That being said, I think it should be up to the states to determine if it should be legal, not the feds.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> 3.5 grams of high quality weed usually lasts my friend a month give or take... Thats 1/8 of an ounce. So $3280 would last him 72 months or longer. 224 days would be smoking it like snoop dogg!


Absolutely true but, I heard snoop on the stern show and he says he smokes 10 - 30 blunts a day which is way over 2 grams. 2 grams a day for me in my best days wasn't out of the question, not the most I would burn but a lot. As my situation changed 2 grams was enough to last a couple weeks. A better way for me to say it would be as long as you want it to. I don't mean to one up you Massillon. I just want to help put my answer into perspective. 3280 for a lb was wasn't out of the question in my time but kind of low for the high end. It was in upwards of 4500-4800 for something choice and indoor. A greenhouse quality which is still considered broken down to 40-50 an 1/8 ounce could be found for as low as 3000. To put that into perspective the good Mexican would wholesale here for anywhere from 1000 to 1200. I know some will say 4500 seems ridiculous but when it doesn't have the slightest taste of un rinsed fertilizers, no mold and no bugs and one toke can't be matched by any amount of something of less quality. only so much of that's as going around and people would pay even if something cheaper was going around and still pretty darn good.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

geoffoquinn said:


> Absolutely true but, I heard snoop on the stern show and he says he smokes 10 - 30 blunts a day which is way over 2 grams. 2 grams a day for me in my best days wasn't out of the question, not the most I would burn but a lot. As my situation changed 2 grams was enough to last a couple weeks. A better way for me to say it would be as long as you want it to. I don't mean to one up you Massillon. I just want to help put my answer into perspective. 3280 for a lb was wasn't out of the question in my time but kind of low for the high end. It was in upwards of 4500-4800 for something choice and indoor. A greenhouse quality which is still considered broken down to 40-50 an 1/8 ounce could be found for as low as 3000. To put that into perspective the good Mexican would wholesale here for anywhere from 1000 to 1200. I know some will say 4500 seems ridiculous but when it doesn't have the slightest taste of un rinsed fertilizers, no mold and no bugs and one toke can't be matched by any amount of something of less quality. only so much of that's as going around and people would pay even if something cheaper was going around and still pretty darn good.


Don't ask me how I know


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have no problem with it being legalized for medical and recreational use. 

What do you think the odds of it passing on a ballot here in Ohio? I know it would probably draw a lot more voters to the polls.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

fishintechnician said:


> I believe pop culture has made mj more popular but also has given a negative stero type for cannabis bc not everyone knows the truths about it. Rappers talking about *smoking and doing crazy things* but if you listen to a lot of there songs this goes hand in hand w alcohol use and or heavy hard drug use ( cocaine, exctasy, herion). Wild "stoner" movies that exaggerate the effects and portray users as *lay abouts who drift thru life with no ambition, or disregard for society as a whole.* To me 90% of users are normal everyday people.


Pretty much sounds like a guy my neighbor hangs out with though that guy smokes his weed with a few cans of energy drinks a day. That guy is so out of his mind sometimes and talk about violent, beat the living crap out of the neighbor twice. He's so lazy he can't hold a job longer than a few weeks, nothing but a welfare lifer.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

regarding Florida's voting down of legalizing it, here is the breakdown. Another reason, from what I understood , was the wording and who would be allowed to grow it. Apparently some big time attorney was behind it and he wasn't exactly well liked.
total yes no

18-29: 14% 79% 21%

30-44: 19% 65% 35%

45-64: 42% 60% 40%

65 and older: 25% 37% 63%

65 and older were the only group to vote against amendment 2.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Legalize it!!!!!!

This thread has been interesting, just goes to show you that a very diverse group that could be considered "pot heads". Back in the day, I had enjoyed MJ with a lawyer, a politician and a sheriff's deputy. That's just a few of the many type of people, which is why I not surprised that these votes are being passed in recent histroy, there are probably many more to come


----------



## ohflyfisher614 (Apr 2, 2010)

I was amazed at what I saw when I spent two weeks in CO this summer. To the residents it seemed like nothing more than just having a beer. To an out-of-stater it was shocking to see people smoke and discuss it openly in public. 

When was the last time you over heard middle aged couples discussing which strands they have tried and preferred at the local restaurant.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

While it`s been quite a while since personally smoked, I do know more than a couple of people whom do still regularly partake. 1 is a Sherriff Dispatcher in an adjecient county. 4 or 5 are skilled trades workers at the local Navistar factory. 2 are LPNs. Some of the hardest working and level headed and otherwise law abiding people I have ever met smoke pot occasionally. From my own admittedly distant experiences would say smoking a joint had the same effect as drinking 2 or 3 beers in a row. And for what it`s worth, in the early 1970s the US Army and Air Force did classified testing to get detailed knowledge of exactly how badly pot and several other drugs (including alcohol) impaired both combat skills and other job related performances. A core of approx. 300 individuals including about 2 dozen women performing wide range of military jobs were studied, from being cooks, mechanics, infantry, helicopter pilots and crewmen, including both officers and enlisted. This was a supposedly quite thoroughly researched project and was terminated after a 3 year period. Their basic conclusion was that in general pot was FAR less of a liability than the "legal" but inappropriate use of alcohol was at that time (and probably STILL IS...) My biggest point is this: until the demand for pot disappears (unlikely) SOME ONE will make money off of it. Whom would you rather see profit from it? A bunch of criminals who care only about lining their own fat foreign bank accounts with all that comes along with that OR simply legalize, regulate it and TAX it, with that money going to pay for bridges, street and highway repairs, teacher`s salaries, parks, ect ? Heck use the profits to help fight the current heroin epidemic ! Prohibition didn`t work...btw, when`s the last time you heard of a criminal trying to peddle some bootleg beer ? By making alcohol LEGAL again the `demand` for illegal booze disappeared almost over night. Same for gambling; once the state lotteries were legalized more than 80% of illegal gambling just stopped. (The HUGE potential jackpots were a major reason) With the addition of the casinos illegal gambling has almost completely disappeared...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

As far as how long a certain quantity of mj would last a person, I suppose that depends upon the person. One year, for Christmas, my brother gave me a little over two fingers of very high quality mj. It lasted me through the summer! It was good enough that I quickly realized that if I kept smoking until I started feeling high, I would end up way TOO high! A little self-discipline had to come into play. Plus, I didn't like getting "blasted", I just wanted to get a nice, mellow glow going. One skinny little joint would last me nearly two weeks.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ohflyfisher614 said:


> I was amazed at what I saw when I spent two weeks in CO this summer. To the residents it seemed like nothing more than just having a beer. To an out-of-stater it was shocking to see people smoke and discuss it openly in public.
> 
> When was the last time you over heard middle aged couples discussing which strands they have tried and preferred at the local restaurant.


Is that really that much different than couples discussing which varieties of wine they enjoy with dinner.

About the comment about the "pot head" neighbor that's smokes, is lazy and violent I would almost gaurantee he is using something other than mj. Maybe not, as I mentioned there are 10% of the population that will mess anything up for everyone.

And as far as Ohio goes for leagalization. I believe in 2016 we will see medical mj on the ballot and potentially in 2018 recreational use on the ballot. Although as big an issue as recreational is it may wait till 2020 for a larger turnout.

And Florida would have passed if it would of just been based on a plain popular vote. It was ok'd 57 to 43 it needed 60% to pass bc it would have changed the states constitution.

Lowell no I hadn't heard that quote, I do believe it tho. Hemp is a ant that has so many uses that it's crazy. I have heard many of his other quotes and the man was wise beyond his years!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Pain killers are a far more dangerous drug than MJ.

The people who don't want it legalized clearly have not done any research on pot and anything else related to it, like Hemp. Imagine if Cotton was illegal.

I use to be against it and have never smoked it but I sure do wish I did when I had the chance. Laugh if you want, but D.A.R.E. worked on me. I read up a little a little bit in pot and have come to my conclusion that it's not bad. Alcohol can be a gateway just as much as anything and people who abuse pot will abuse anything they get their hands on. I would much rather have alcohol be illegal vs weed. 

I too don't like the smell of it but it is edible you know. It's cold in Ohio so I would much rather have an edible.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

fishintechnician said:


> About the comment about the "pot head" neighbor that's smokes, is lazy and violent I would almost gaurantee he is using something other than mj. Maybe not, as I mentioned there are 10% of the population that will mess anything up for everyone.


Maybe you should go back and reread my comment lol. Isn't the neighbor just one of his "friends". According to the neighbor the guy doesn't do any other drug and is vehemently against other drugs and alcohol. Dude smokes pot all day everyday and what someone mentioned in a post in another topic pot doesn't affect everybody the same way.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

No it doesn't affect everyone the same way, but I will offer a guess here. I would guess this individual has other issues. More than likely physiological issues, mj probably keeps him balanced enough to function, somewhat, in society. I would also assume that mj keeps him calm and keeps him from acting on these feelings of violence. He has issues for sure, from the sound of it but I wouldn't be so quick to blame the weed. And just bc your neighbor doesn't think he uses other drugs doesn't mean he doesn't. And he may not but I would almost gaurantee the mj is not the contributing factor to the way he acts. It's just not how weed works. It doesn't cause violence, or that kind of rage he is exhibiting. It is a relaxant, it mellows you out. The only kind of violence I have ever heard from someone on mj is them killing a cake or bag of Doritos.

Now with these statements I'm not saying your wrong or a liar just saying this is not the experience that I have, first hand. Again there are a small percentage of people that will not do well w this. But the same can be said for guns, prescription or even over the counter meds. Hell some people abuse fishing and hunting privaligaes but should that keep all of us from enjoying it and doing things responsibly? Maybe they should outlaw driving bc some people suck at it and that would keep everyone safe?


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

I wonder if they were able to genetically change the plant so that it no longer got people high, but still had these "medicinal" properties if users would still be interested in using?


I don't know anyone that buys non-alcoholic beer, but there is a market for it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

spikeg79 said:


> Maybe you should go back and reread my comment lol. Isn't the neighbor just one of his "friends". According to the neighbor the guy doesn't do any other drug and is vehemently against other drugs and alcohol. Dude smokes pot all day everyday and what someone mentioned in a post in another topic pot doesn't affect everybody the same way.


Why would we assume that something he ingests regularly causes him to act a certain way? Why aren't we assuming if he wasn't smoking pot all day every day he'd be in prison on multiple murder convictions or worse?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Dave_E said:


> I wonder if they were able to genetically change the plant so that it no longer got people high, but still had these "medicinal" properties if users would still be interested in using?
> 
> 
> I don't know anyone that buys non-alcoholic beer, but there is a market for it.


They have found ways to extract the ingredients of the plant for medicine. The thing is a lot of people who use it for medicine don't trust pharmisuticals. That is why a lot of people turn to mj, it's not just for cancer or chronic pain. It has been show affective for many different ailments, some people don't like to smoke so they use it to bake with hence the "edibles". 

Now on what gets you "high", thc is what gets you high but there are also cbd's. The higher the thc the more you get high. Now the cbd's are actually the medical part of mj. They have cross bred strains to have higher cbd's and less thc for medical use. The cbd's can actually counter act the affects of thc. So you can get strains for medicinal use that have not been pharmaceutically modified, and are still all natural, they have a lot of medicinal uses and very low affect at getting you "buzzed". Kind of like a hybrid tomato or watermelon that is drought resistant or grows extra large fruit. Now on the same hand they have also cross bred statins to have super high amounts of thc. This is what I was referring to when I said top quaility mj. This is often the strains that you can take a couple hits and be good, as opposed to lower grades that you can smoke a fat J and not be as high. This is the reference I used when I was talking about the proof of alcohol. The higher the amounts of thc the higher the "proof" of the mj. Hope that helps out a little.


----------



## troutstalker (Apr 20, 2006)

fishintechnician said:


> Is that really that much different than couples discussing which varieties of wine they enjoy with dinner.
> 
> This was pretty much my point. I'm all for legalization but it was just weird how people would openly discuss it (where here where it would be frowned upon and would draw odd looks).


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Considering that there are a very few people who should not be allowed to chew bubble gum and drive a motor vehicle, guess the same could be said of MJ...or alcohol, or eating, texting, shaving, masterbating, sleeping or even reading the morning paper while driving. Believe it or not ALL these mentioned have been officially reported as causes of fatal auto crashes in the recent past. Believe it falls under the "Darwin Awards"...


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

My only knock on it is, this will now qualify it is another addiction, thus a disability....


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

fishintechnician said:


> No it doesn't affect everyone the same way, but I will offer a guess here. I would guess this individual has other issues. More than likely physiological issues, mj probably keeps him balanced enough to function, somewhat, in society. I would also assume that mj keeps him calm and keeps him from acting on these feelings of violence. He has issues for sure, from the sound of it but I wouldn't be so quick to blame the weed. And just bc your neighbor doesn't think he uses other drugs doesn't mean he doesn't. And he may not but I would almost gaurantee the mj is not the contributing factor to the way he acts. It's just not how weed works. It doesn't cause violence, or that kind of rage he is exhibiting. It is a relaxant, it mellows you out. The only kind of violence I have ever heard from someone on mj is them killing a cake or bag of Doritos.
> 
> Now with these statements I'm not saying your wrong or a liar just saying this is not the experience that I have, first hand. Again there are a small percentage of people that will not do well w this. But the same can be said for guns, prescription or even over the counter meds. Hell some people abuse fishing and hunting privaligaes but should that keep all of us from enjoying it and doing things responsibly? Maybe they should outlaw driving bc some people suck at it and that would keep everyone safe?


For as much as he smokes it sure as hell isn't keeping him "balanced"  . Even though he beat the crap out of him twice the neighbor still brings him around here time to time which is why I keep a Louisville slugger by the door for the next time he becomes "unbalanced".

One last point I never said I'm against legalizing it so don't put words in my mouth. I just dislike the stench :S of it  .


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

I did not read all the comments I must admit, but I kept reading tax it and put the money to good use. Folks unless youre blind, deaf and live under a rock anyone with a pulse can see that the gov. does not do that. I have seen first hand what happens when people smoke up and cause major crashes. Now if that happens to you personaly or a loved one maybe it would change your mind, it aint just joe blow liteing up, siting at home and not hurting anybody. Im sorry if you believe that for you are truely a fool. Just my opinion.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Saugernut said:


> I did not read all the comments I must admit, but I kept reading tax it and put the money to good use. Folks unless youre blind, deaf and live under a rock anyone with a pulse can see that the gov. does not do that. I have seen first hand what happens when people smoke up and cause major crashes. Now if that happens to you personaly or a loved one maybe it would change your mind, it aint just joe blow liteing up, siting at home and not hurting anybody. Im sorry if you believe that for you are truely a fool. Just my opinion.


You sound very uninformed based 100% on an opinion not any facts of the matter


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I grew up in Colorado and saw when it was illegal, medical and now legal, it is a huge business and I have seen the whole process from seed to sales and it never was ever as bad as it was made out to be. I would be satisfied if it were just decriminalized across America but the stores are pretty neat and the industry really does put a lot of people to work and the taxes give the Govt. more money but better this way then from arresting people.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Dont need to base on facts when you have first hand experince with the destruction it can cause, like I said its my opinion in case you missed that which I believe is what the OP was asking for.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Saugernut, will take your word for it that you have extensive experience with MJ users causing serious auto accidents/ ruining peoples lives; honestly, wouldn`t it make 100% as much sense to completely ban the sale and consumption of ALL forms of alcohol which are probably responsible for easily 10X the number of accidents and ruined lives than MJ ever has ? DO please keep in mind before you reply- alcohol has again been "legal" in all 50 states for 80 yrs now, while thanks to films like "Reefer Madness" and government policy 1 toke on a joint was honestly thought to be equal to shooting up heroin or snorting a pencil length line of cocaine. Most people until the mid 1960s were truly afraid to take a single toke. Alcohol has had a tremendous head start... Think could easily say that very likely alcohol has at least to this date killed/ ruined more lives singlehandedly than ALL other `illegal` drugs combined...so let`s vote on it. Everyone who thinks bringing back Prohibition is a really "good" idea, feel free to say so and please state why...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

spikeg79 said:


> For as much as he smokes it sure as hell isn't keeping him "balanced"  . Even though he beat the crap out of him twice the neighbor still brings him around here time to time which is why I keep a Louisville slugger by the door for the next time he becomes "unbalanced".
> 
> One last point I never said I'm against legalizing it so don't put words in my mouth. I just dislike the stench :S of it  .


I didn't put words in your mouth, just giving first hand experience and facts for those that are uniformed. And I still stand by my opinion that the mj is not what is causing him to act the way he does. All I was trying to say with my "balanced" comment was that maybe, just maybe the mj is keeping him from acting out on his rage. It has been successfully been used to treat depression, anxiety and other physcosymatic disorders.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Mr. Turner, the old argument that this one is way worse than that one will not change my mind, but thanks for trying. While I agree that alcohol has probably caused more destruction than weed I believe that legalizing it would only mean more dangerous people on our roads which we obviously don't need. Good luck with prohibition though.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugernut said:


> Mr. Turner, the old argument that this one is way worse than that one will not change my mind, but thanks for trying. While I agree that alcohol has probably caused more destruction than weed I believe that legalizing it would only mean more dangerous people on our roads which we obviously don't need. Good luck with prohibition though.


You must live in a sheltered world...you do realize about 10% of people operating a vehicle are driving high already...its not gonna change a damn thing legalizing it...that doesnt mean every joe shmoe is gonna run out, get high, and get behind the wheel...just sayin.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The scary thought is, 90% of drivers are presumably sober ... and they still drive the way they do.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

FOSR said:


> The scary thought is, 90% of drivers are presumably sober ... and they still drive the way they do.


As im driveing,daily for work i see SO MANY people with there phone in there hand! Its crazy...
And ya i say leagleize it! Puff,puff,pass. Hahaha... good post guys,glad all can be civil in it...


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> As im driveing,daily for work i see SO MANY people with there phone in there hand! Its crazy


Driving through Micky D's this morning and 2 young ladies in front of me stopped at the food p/u window and then pulled up about 10 feet and just plain stopped. I guess they were waiting for thier food to come out but none of the rest of us could get around them. I honked lightly and it didn't faze them. Finally, after bout 5 full minutes, I drove up and over the curb to get around them, and stopped beside them and laid on the horn. The driver jolted up her head from her cell phone and the passenger jerked up her head. I thinnk maybe someone was "enjoying" a little early?

OK everyone party at my house Saturday. Entrance fee is a joint (for medicinal purposes only of course)


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

EnonEye, forgive my mentioning this, but posting that on a "public" (?) forum, that invitation might now include the local law enforcement officers from various agencies but guess so long as they bring their own... They could just bring the beer to stay "legal"...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

all I can really say is people that use mj are going to use it anyway. its no worse than prescription drugs or booze. why not make it legal and be controlled and taxed just like booze?? I tried it a few times back in the early 70's and I didn't care for it. and I have done my share of drinking booze. now I wouldn't give a dime for a train car full of mj for my own use. and I might average a 6 pack of beer and maybe 6 mixed drinks in a year.

I know I drove when I was impaired to where I shouldn't have been driving. but when your drunk you think you are bullet proof. but if mj is legal its not going to make much difference. because now you have drug dealers on every other corner. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Once these state coffers turn from red to black, from the influx of taxes off hemp, legal recreational herb will sweep the nation! There's no stopping it now


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Like any drug that is coming out to market you have to ask the question what does this drug do that existing drugs don't do. How is it better? What are the advantages and disadvantages? I'm not sure these questions have been answered truthfully. I think the issue is too politicized to find out the truth or at least for me to know what it is.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

It's a medical fact that crap scrambles your brain for good!! Tired of hearing the do gooders crap that it does no harm. Leads to hard drugs,another proven fact.What the hell is wrong with people today?????? This country is going down the drain!!!!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

walcat said:


> It's a medical fact that crap scrambles your brain for good!! Tired of hearing the do gooders crap that it does no harm. Leads to hard drugs,another proven fact.What the hell is wrong with people today?????? This country is going down the drain!!!!!


And u know all this how?..I didnt hear one person say it does no harm...but the air that we breathe does harm too...or the stuff we eat...or the stuff we drink...


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Shad Rap, this must be something you're passionate about, btw where did you come up with your figures drug school or the internet. I can tell you are obviously for legalizing it and I am against, but it's gonna happen some day, Im a realist, I get it. Lets just agree to disagree. Well Im done with this thread, smoke away, have a good day now.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't really care a twit what the "pro side"like NORML has to say just like I could care less what the "anti side" says about it.MJ does not lead to more powerful drugs I've known several people that have regularly smoked pot for 50 plus years and never tried anything else-including alcohol.Those who know me on here know that I've owned my own medical supplies delivery company since the 70's and I've driven countless miles and for many,many years and I'm sure for most of them I've been a little altered-lol.I have never had a single point against my license(no tickets)and I've never been involved in even a fender-bender of the slightest degree.I had a heart attack followed soon after by a stroke in 1978 which my doctor(still is today)claimed was the direct result of stress.After trying several medications to lower my blood pressure and stress level I started smoking marijuana and stress soon became a non issue,and it helped me relax in the evening to be able to fall asleep easier.My blood pressure still isn't what it should be at least not consistently but I'm way more relaxed than ever.Pot is like anything else it's good for some and may be bad for others.If you don't like it,don't do it,why waste your time and breath telling others they shouldn't do it because you think it's wrong.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I have never smoked the stuff. I have enough problems without the help of mj. But for medical use I see no problem . As for recreational use, well the jury is still out.. A question for the guys who use the stuff.. Do you smoke this in the presence of your children/grandchildren or other children??


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

walcat said:


> It's a medical fact that crap scrambles your brain for good!! Tired of hearing the do gooders crap that it does no harm. Leads to hard drugs,another proven fact.What the hell is wrong with people today?????? This country is going down the drain!!!!!


I'd like to see these medical and proven facts, there has been numerous studies proving exactly the opposite of what you are stating. And exactly how is mj being legal making the country go down the drain? I believe the damaged the government is doing to our county and citizens is what is ruining our country, but we can't talk about that. I don't think this would hurt the country at all, quite the opposite really it would give a much needed injection of cash and jobs to our still struggling economy. And the comment some one mentioned about it putting drug dealers on every corner is crazy! It would do the opposite bc people could go to a retail establishment and get what ever they want from a wide variety of types and potencies. When was the last time you saw someone on the corner selling a six pack?

What really boggles my mind is a lot of people still have the mentality of the anti mj propaganda of years gone by. They believe the hype that was falsely put on this with out trying to do any kind of real research. Remember guns kill people and no one should have them!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugernut said:


> Shad Rap, this must be something you're passionate about, btw where did you come up with your figures drug school or the internet. I can tell you are obviously for legalizing it and I am against, but it's gonna happen some day, Im a realist, I get it. Lets just agree to disagree. Well Im done with this thread, smoke away, have a good day now.


I've made two or three posts in this whole thread...and I dont smoke there wise guy...you'll be back...what figures are you talking about anyway?..because I posted none!..you must be high...lol...you're just mad because you're OBVIOUSLY in the minority here...yeah you're a realist alright...and you're also something else...have a good day now!


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Fact is a large number of people who use marijuana are self medicating for one reason or another weather for pain, anxiety, depression, insomnia or whatever and every time I went in to a pot store (recreational) there was someone asking medical questions to choose specific strains that would help them the most.
Sure some people like to get intoxicated from it but for me who does not like the effects so much it helps me sleep with out alcohol or prescription drugs and is by far one of the best and few options. 
Ohio did the right thing doing away with criminal penalties for possession yet states like Texas you get arrested and jail time, years of probation and thousands in fines and fees even for a joint. 

Pot is not harmless, it can be quite powerful but the war on pot has done so much bad for America and why hemp was ever made illegal as an industrial crop when it has no abuse potential says a lot about Americas misguided priorities.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Anybody remember when Osama Bid Lauden was killed?Most people missed it but the very first photos that came out showed a Big Ganga Garden around his compound.Quite the sight!

Wonder what variety he was growing? AK-47 maybe?Them afgans make Hash out of their Weed.

Now the Americans are gone,they can get back to their Poppy fields.They make Killer dope!!Litterally!





Roscoe


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Slatebar said:


> I have never smoked the stuff. I have enough problems without the help of mj. But for medical use I see no problem . As for recreational use, well the jury is still out.. A question for the guys who use the stuff.. Do you smoke this in the presence of your children/grandchildren or other children??


 I have eleven grandchildren and no I don't smoke my cigarettes or grass around them not because I'm hiding the fact that I do either,nor do I believe in the dangers of second-hand smoke I just don't think they would care for the smell of either.Now if you have children or grandchildren do you drink a beer in front of them.Not trying to be a smart... but to me I would worry way more if my kids or grandchildren got involved with alcohol than I would a joint or a cigarette.There's been a rash of horrific traffic accidents in my area in the last two or three years due to drunk driving and with some of my grandkids being 15-18 and just starting out driving I worry about it on a daily basis,funny I never even worry about whether or not they may be smoking pot.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I do need to add I don't smoke pot to get stoned,I do it when I'm very upset or stressed about something to help me relax,and I also do a toke or two on those nights where I'm having trouble sleeping it works great for me in those instances.At my age getting any feelings of euphoria are rare-real or manufactured-lol.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Smoking Weed in front of any children is Taboo.They will lose respect for you and most likely smoke Weed as well.Alky is a little different cause after each drink of beer you don't say Wow Man that was a good swallow.With Weed after each hit you say Wow Man I just got a great hit,this is some bad $hit.And the kids will want to try it too.


And Harbor you do smoke Weed to get stoned.If you don't get stoned it must be some nasty a$$ Ditchweed. Just saying......



Roscoe


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Smoking Weed in front of any children is Taboo.They will lose respect for you and most likely smoke Weed as well.Alky is a little different cause after each drink of beer you don't say Wow Man that was a good swallow.With Weed after each hit you say Wow Man I just got a great hit,this is some bad $hit.And the kids will want to try it too.
> 
> 
> And Harbor you do smoke Weed to get stoned.If you don't get stoned it must be some nasty a$$ Ditchweed. Just saying......
> ...


You've watched too much Cheech and chong there bud...its not really like that...this is getting more hillarious by the minute...and who are you to tell someone why they smoke?..this is the problem with this damn country...

Btw when I was a kid and saw my father enjoying a beer guess who wanted to have a sip?..you got it!..me...it IS the same.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Alcohol is the catalyst of violence. It's claimed so many more lives than every other drug combined it's not even a close comparison. As long as our government okays it to be a legal substance, I'm not sure why I should give a damn what they say about marijuana. If the "safety" factor was really their number one concern I might see things differently. Take the money out of the equation and see how much they still care. They blow so much smoke up our butts it's a wonder we all don't have colon cancer.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Shad Rap said:


> You've watched too much Cheech and chong there bud...its not really like that...this is getting more hillarious by the minute...and who are you to tell someone why they smoke?..this is the problem with this damn country...
> 
> Btw when I was a kid and saw my father enjoying a beer guess who wanted to have a sip?..you got it!..me...it IS the same.


Bud? That's good.Now tell me how it is then.I really don't think you have a clue.Next you will say some folks smoke Weed cause they like the smell.



Roscoe


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Roscoe said:


> Bud? That's good.Now tell me how it is then.I really don't think you have a clue.Next you will say some folks smoke Weed cause they like the smell.
> 
> Well actually genetics have produced natural flavors and smells that are like fruit or candy and like a good spirit people enjoy the flavors.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> Smoking Weed in front of any children is Taboo.They will lose respect for you and most likely smoke Weed as well.Alky is a little different cause after each drink of beer you don't say Wow Man that was a good swallow.With Weed after each hit you say Wow Man I just got a great hit,this is some bad $hit.And the kids will want to try it too.
> 
> 
> And Harbor you do smoke Weed to get stoned.If you don't get stoned it must be some nasty a$$ Ditchweed. Just saying......
> ...


 You're way off my friend,I do not smoke pot to get a buzz any more than when I need to take an aspirin to ease a headache.If I just had surgery and I'm recovering from that I guess if I was taking Percocet for the pain secretly I'm just doing it for the high.You are completely talking about two totally different things when you say "Wow what a hit-that's some great dope there",compared to someone who uses it to cure stress and help them sleep.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

When you get right down to it, a huge factor in the settling of the Americas was drugs. Tobacco was the first cash crop in North America and the slave trade was driven by sugar cane production which largely went to making alcohol. When you add coffee and chocolate to the mix, you've pretty much got the entire history of the New World dependent upon one sort of drug or another...and over half of the revenue of every convenience store in America. 

I stopped in a "Dairy" Mart one evening because I had a hankering for some ice cream, and I figured by the name they would be a good place. They had one small rolling cooler with some crappy ice cream. They should call the place, Alcohol, Caffeine, Nicotine, and Sugar Mart...I'm not sure they even sold milk. I don't think they could hurt our health any more by selling joints...They are already selling the rolling papers!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> Smoking Weed in front of any children is Taboo.They will lose respect for you and most likely smoke Weed as well.Alky is a little different cause after each drink of beer you don't say Wow Man that was a good swallow.With Weed after each hit you say Wow Man I just got a great hit,this is some bad $hit.And the kids will want to try it too.
> 
> 
> And Harbor you do smoke Weed to get stoned.If you don't get stoned it must be some nasty a$$ Ditchweed. Just saying......
> ...


Wow, just wow!!! This has to be one of the funniest things I have ever read!! I never once said those words when I was smoking! Ever! I may have made a comment referring to the quality, not much different than referring to a good scotch or burbon. Again your comments are way off base and from what I am hearing are contrived from stoner movies and anti-marijuana propaganda feed to America from the 50-80's. Until more people started thinking for themselves and making intelligent informed decisions on there own. And as far as you comments about bin laden, and his canabis and poppies. That's not a secret that they do that, but it's not because they are terrorists it's bc that is the economy of the region. That's like saying columbian coca farmers are terrorists bc they make cocaine. No they make cocaine bc that's what grows there and it gives the local farmers money to support there families. Is it right, do I agree with it? No but that's the way it is. And by the way 95% of opiates and grass/hash produced in he Middle East goes to Europe, Russia and Asia! Not here the Mexican cartels are responsible for almost all of the grass smuggled into our country. That's were your "ditch weed" comes from. And the other small percentage that comes in is from the big bad Canadians! Now all that being said the vast majority that is consumed here is grown in country. And with leagalization all that smuggling of grass would stop. It would be a huge blow to the cartels, and our government could focus on the "real" drugs that actually make people become addicts, steal and rob. This could do so much good for our country. I personally think they should take half the money form legal weed sales and put it into the DEA, that would be the ultimate irony. Leagal weed money being used to fight the war on drugs!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> You've watched too much Cheech and chong there bud...its not really like that...this is getting more hillarious by the minute...and who are you to tell someone why they smoke?..this is the problem with this damn country...
> 
> Btw when I was a kid and saw my father enjoying a beer guess who wanted to have a sip?..you got it!..me...it IS the same.


Ah yes! There's nothing quite like stereotyping is there? I guess it's nice to know that some are secure in their assumptions! 

And yes, kids are impressionable. They see the grown ups doing something, they want to do it too. I was curious about my Dad's beer so he let me take a sip. He drank Carling Black Label, the original stuff from Canada, hoppy and bitter as hell! A lot like what we think of as an IPA these days. I almost gagged! Another time, we went on a trip to Florida and wound up with a housekeeping apartment, or whatever they call it, on Treasure Island outside Tampa. Basically a motel room with a full kitchen and fridge. Anyway, once we got settled in, my Stepdad went shopping for provisions. Laid in a good supply of food, plus a bottle of gin, vermouth, and whatever he needs to make a pitcher of Martini's for him and my Mom. I asked my Mom what the Martini tasted like and she let me have a sip. Again, I almost gagged! 

Needless to say, I didn't become a hopeless alky because of those few instances. 

I think you need to be careful what, and how, you expose your kids to things. But I'd rather it be me, because kids WILL be exposed to things, and you want some control. But, I sometimes wonder if it isn't a self correcting mechanism.

For instance, I expect, in a generation or two, for people of that generation to be, basically, tattoo free. It seems to be axiomatic that children are almost automatically predisposed to be against whatever their parents are into. If they see their parents all inked up, they'll want no part of it!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

That`s kind of humorous that you mention that streamstalker...did you know that a now little known cause of the American Revolution was because the southern colonists resented being REQUIRED by a Proclamation of Parliament to "...grow hemp and provide declared weights of broken fiber suitable for the production of rope, cordage and canvas for use by His Majesty`s Royal Navy in lieu of taxes or be forced to pay twice the value of the hemp in silver or gold coinage..." Tobacco was immensely more profitable and the colonist plantation owners severely resented being forced to either provide the rendered hemp fiber OR the coinage ! Talk about IRONIC...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *All Eyes*:
> Alcohol is the catalyst of violence. It's claimed so many more lives than every other drug combined it's not even a close comparison.


You can say that again. 
When I 1st met my now father-n-law, he owned a bar that had the reputation of being one of the roughest in the South end of Cols. Back then I ran the South end bars a lot and that was one of the few I would never go in. 
I met him on a Sun. afternoon as he was hanging new doors on the front and side of the bar. The doors had been damaged the night before trying to get drunken brawls broke up and the fighters out the doors. 
As we talked, I remember him making this exact statement, " I don't care if this bar was full of preachers, by 9pm there's gonna be a fight in here." 

At any rate, what I've witnessed in my lifetime when it comes to violence or attitude changes caused by mind altering drugs is...I've seen a lot of normally nice guys sniff the cork of some booze that must have been made out of little prize fighters cause they sure turn ugly real quick after indulging. 
Have never once in my life seen that happen when someone smokes MJ. 

Also if memory serves me correctly, didn't the show 'Cops' (or one like it) go to Amsterdam (or someplace like that) where pot was legal and film a show. Seems I remember them riding with the Chief of Police over there talking about all the trouble in the alcohol serving bars and never one bit of trouble in the smoking bars. And I think the law was that if you were in an alcohol serving bar it was against the law to smoke dope and visa versa.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

fastwater said:


> You can say that again.
> When I 1st met my now father-n-law, he owned a bar that had the reputation of being one of the roughest in the South end of Cols. Back then I ran the South end bars a lot and that was one of the few I would never go in.
> I met him on a Sun. afternoon as he was hanging new doors on the front and side of the bar. The doors had been damaged the night before trying to get drunken brawls broke up and the fighters out the doors.
> As we talked, I remember him making this exact statement, " I don't care if this bar was full of preachers, by 9pm there's gonna be a fight in here."
> ...


Midnight Inn or the Friendly ?? LOL


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Using it as true medication and using it recreationally are two seperate things entirely. As medication , its just like any other drug used for pain management or its other uses , no different from something in pill form and made by a pharmecutical company , a drug is a drug and it can either be used for good or bad depending on the person using it. But its not the miracle cure or wonder drug that many "pro" legalization folks like to try to make it out to be. As for recreational use , its true that less people have died from it than alcohol.....DIRECTLY.....but indirectly , the short attention span and impaired judgement ability and poor choices caused by the stuff I am pretty sure would even the statistics if taken into account. Then you have to consider the large amount of people , usually teenagers but adults too , who light up....burn out....and become useless and unemployable as their life passes them by ,...not everybody does that but a lot do. 

Everybody has differing opinions on it but substance abuse whether alcohol or MJ , or anything else isnt good for anybody. All "legal" things in "moderation"....if you must , but you are probably better off without it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Yonderfishin, the same could definitely said of alcohol. Not everyone whom recreationally drinks, but there are the few whom definitely abuse it...think we all know at least 1 person who does. The truly frightening thought is according to an ODOT study done in the 1990s after 6 PM on any given weekend evening/ night till 6AM Sunday morning 1 out of every 12 drivers has alcohol in their system the whole year round and it goes up around and on major holiday weekends. The next time you`re driving home from say a Thanksgiving family get together realize that MORE than every 12th car is being driven by someone who has very recently been drinking...that is a LOT of even slightly impaired drivers, sir !


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Anybody remember when Osama Bid Lauden was killed?Most people missed it but the very first photos that came out showed a Big Ganga Garden around his compound.Quite the sight!
> 
> Wonder what variety he was growing? AK-47 maybe?Them afgans make Hash out of their Weed.
> 
> ...


very nearly godwinned a legalization discussion! Impressive.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Bud? That's good.Now tell me how it is then.I really don't think you have a clue.Next you will say some folks smoke Weed cause they like the smell.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I think you've made a fool of yourself enough in this thread but you continue to do so...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have thought many of you would have been much more mellow during this conversation

Keep it calm please


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Lundy said:


> I would have thought many of you would have been much more mellow during this conversation
> 
> Keep it calm please


+1......That is good right there! About spit out my coffee.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Pot has never once made me sick and I used to make some hash oil that would make the most seasoned smoker feel like it was his first time all over again. Alcohol has made me more sick than the flu. Drinking too much is the closest I have ever been to death. Why one is illegal and the other is not befuddles me. I have been stoned more time than I have been drunk and I have smoked as much as humanly possible at times and the worse thing that has happened was a headache and a dry throat.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I no longer smoke it because the more I had the less appealing it was to constantly be in that state. If people had all the could possibly consume most would find out it really isn't for them. I enjoyed it every once in a while but it got to the point that it seemed pointless. I found out life isn't so bad the way it is. I experienced little to no withdrawal from it and have no desire to do it any more. Alcohol withdrawal is considered to be potentially lethal and it's sold on every street comer advertised in neon lights.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Yonderfishin, the same could definitely said of alcohol. Not everyone whom recreationally drinks, but there are the few whom definitely abuse it...think we all know at least 1 person who does. The truly frightening thought is according to an ODOT study done in the 1990s after 6 PM on any given weekend evening/ night till 6AM Sunday morning 1 out of every 12 drivers has alcohol in their system the whole year round and it goes up around and on major holiday weekends. The next time you`re driving home from say a Thanksgiving family get together realize that MORE than every 12th car is being driven by someone who has very recently been drinking...that is a LOT of even slightly impaired drivers, sir !



Yep , I agree with you. And a fair number of those impaired drivers are on weed not alcohol , or both. Driving under the influence is a lot more common than people realize , but there are a lot of different things that people are under the influence of and they are just as dangerous....its not just alcohol. The problem with MJ is it can be just like alcohol , many under its influence think they can handle driving , but they really are significantly impaired....they just dont realize it.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Completely agree with you; as more than 1 person has posted the same is true of prescription medications that are legally obtained but `abused` ie taken incorrectly. Will not faintly say that think smoking MJ and driving even `slightly` impaired should be dealt with any less harshly than driving `slightly` buzzed on alcohol, or anything else for that matter. And the comment that was posted "There are enough auto accidents caused by people whom are perfectly SOBER..." is unfortunately true enough ! Just like with consuming alcohol personally think that regardless of whether MJ is "legal" or not, being "buzzed, "high" or whatever should NOT include being allowed to operate a motorized self propelled vehicle of ANY type...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *Lowell H Turner*:
> 
> Just like with consuming alcohol personally think that regardless of whether MJ is "legal" or not, being "buzzed, "high" or whatever should NOT include being allowed to operate a motorized self propelled vehicle of ANY type...


Agree 100%.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I also agree about impaired driving but if given the choice I would ride with a driver who has smoked over drinking any day. Here is one of a few videos out there testing peoples smoking and driving abilities. To be fair few people would smoke so much in one sitting, a gram is a lot to smoke and a couple of people in the test had no thc in their system thus a low tolerance.

http://www.kirotv.com/videos/news/stoned-drivers-hit-test-course/vqPqJ/


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I completely agree driving impaired is never. Good no matter what the substance. It def should be dealt with accordingly. Plenty of you have mentioned that people already smoke and drive, my question is how trained is law enforcement at recognizing this? I mean I'm sure thy know to look for the smell and red eyes but the feild sobriety tests for alcohol won't necessarily show impairment on mj. Now with leagalization maybe a standard in training and testing could be put in place.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

You're all under arrest 


Figure out a field sobriety test for it.
Tax it. 
Legalize it and quit harshing my mellow...


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm already in just hook me up!! Now this dirt has some fertiliser. Jury is still out on this one.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Interestingly the standard urinalisis test currently used can only detect if THC is present...including from 5 to 8 days ago assuming the test subject smoked 1 time only. Saliva swabs while uncommon can narrow it down to within 72 hours. If law enforcement used the same types of test standards for OVI as MJ there would be FAR fewer people with licenses left...


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Im not for legal pot and im not against legal pot. Just had a thought to share. I wouldnt be surprised when the next president is elected who has a shred of moral values , the feds will enforce federal law and shut down colorado, California, etc.... That was the nicest possible way I could put it. Things are amuck lately. Just my opinion


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Hopefully that same President will have the moral courage to bring back Prohibition...it`ll save 30,000+ lives EVERY year just from preventing drunk driving accidents. NO booze, far fewer auto fatalities, right? (hope everyone likes lemonade, milk, soda, tea or water...) Just my opinion...(uh, you don`t enjoy alcohol, by chance ?)


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

The problem with the next president banning weed sales deemed legal within those states where it is legal is the moment that president takes that action he's lost an entire state plus everyone that supports it across the nation. Now, you find me a politician that isn't always concerned with self preservation and you may have your candidate.

Legal or not, it is what it is once it gets voted on.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

A blood alcohol test will show if you are "currently" impaired or not. If they test you at work for any other substance including marijuana, the results will show stuff you did weeks ago. Your employer is not your guardian when you aren't on their property, and what you do with your time is really none of their business. Legal or not. They're your employer, not the police. If they could tell if someone is high on the job, that's a whole different story and they would be well within their means for disciplinary action. My employer never tested and I didn't have to worry about it either way. Still that always seemed pretty arrogant to me when people I knew lost their job because of something they did on the weekend outside of their workplace. Testing at work is for safety reasons only. If the results cant show whether or not you are impaired at the moment they are complete BS.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> A blood alcohol test will show if you are "currently" impaired or not. If they test you at work for any other substance including marijuana, the results will show stuff you did weeks ago. Your employer is not your guardian when you aren't on their property, and what you do with your time is really none of their business. Legal or not. They're your employer, not the police. If they could tell if someone is high on the job, that's a whole different story and they would be well within their means for disciplinary action. My employer never tested and I didn't have to worry about it either way. Still that always seemed pretty arrogant to me when people I knew lost their job because of something they did on the weekend outside of their workplace. Testing at work is for safety reasons only. If the results cant show whether or not you are impaired at the moment they are complete BS.


This I believe will be the next major battle with mj. Once it is legal (and it will be eventually) there will be people dropping like flies from random tests at their work places. I believe there will be some major legal battles on this subject. But to see a victory I think they will need to figure out a test that shows current Intoxication levels not a level from something that was done days if not weeks ago! I believe the technology is there to develop these tests I just don't think up until now the real demand has been there, and you know if there is a demand someone will supply


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

After nearly 25 years in the fire/ems profession I can honestly say that I think it's time that it is legalized like alcohol.
The vast majority of ems runs I have gone on where a drug was involved it was alcohol. The domestics, auto wrecks, fights, etc., usually involved alcohol. It makes many people aggresive where marijuana does not.
I am yet to go to one of these types of runs where the contributing factor was marijuana. 

Some believe that it's a gateway drug to harder ones but I don't agree. I know people who have smoked it for decades and they are responsible, hard working people. for the one who do use hard drugs, I believe that they are they type of personality who would go to hard drugs with or without marijuana.
The medicinal possibilities are not yet completly known. I do know that among several other types of treatments it is being used very successfully for the treatment of juvenile seizures. The treatment doesn't get the patient high, in fact there is no "high" involved with it.
Legalize it, then make the sales or posession of hard drugs a much more severe sentence. If a person OD's on one of these harder drugs then they should be sentenced to a mandatory lockdown rehab.
The legalization of it would take the dirty money out of the issue too.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I never really liked smoking it or smoking in general. Does anyone have any good brownie recipes?


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em!

The only thing different about having legal weed is, no one in jail for it. -Which would profit us all more than any tax on it. 

As far as DUI,, we have far more people driving and eating prescription drugs than smoking weed or drinking. Many of you do it, your parents likely do, a ship load of people do. It is no different. --Do not drive or operate heavy machinery, you have read it on the bottle.


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

fishintechnician said:


> This I believe will be the next major battle with mj. Once it is legal (and it will be eventually) there will be people dropping like flies from random tests at their work places. I believe there will be some major legal battles on this subject. But to see a victory I think they will need to figure out a test that shows current Intoxication levels not a level from something that was done days if not weeks ago! I believe the technology is there to develop these tests I just don't think up until now the real demand has been there, and you know if there is a demand someone will supply


Yes, the tests should never have been delcared legal in the first place. 
Your employer rents your time, fair enough, they have a right to your sober work. But unless they also want to pay a wage for time not on the job it is no business of their's if you burn one on your time off.


----------



## plybon72 (Mar 9, 2014)

It is my pet theory, backed up by watching my peers over the years, that much of the prescription drug abuse we have began as a way around drug tests for weed. -- Smoke a joint on the weekend,, lose your job. Get a script for painkillers and you can even party on the job if you wish with no problem,, as long as you have that prescription. 
And many I know did just that. Went from pot smokers to junkies. Then some slid right into cheaper heroin.

It is the law of unintended consequences. Try to get shed of pot smokers, breed a generation of junkies.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> After nearly 25 years in the fire/ems profession I can honestly say that I think it's time that it is legalized like alcohol.
> The vast majority of ems runs I have gone on where a drug was involved it was alcohol. The domestics, auto wrecks, fights, etc., usually involved alcohol. It makes many people aggresive where marijuana does not.
> I am yet to go to one of these types of runs where the contributing factor was marijuana.


Any honest EMS worker with much experience will tell you the same thing. Alcohol is one of the most extreme drugs we have in the behavioral effects dept and yet is the only one that's legal for recreational use. I would bet that 90% of the sirens you hear after midnight on a weekend are alcohol related. And nobody ever says to a cop, "he smoked a joint and then just started hitting me" I believe that many domestic disturbances would be prevented with MJ but not started because of it. Unless it was a fight over cheese cake or something.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Alcohol and Marijuana. A side by side comparison.

Drunk guy either loves you or hates you, and isn't afraid to let you in on it.

High guy either loves you, or finds you somewhat more tolerable now. 

Drunk guy knows he drives way better when he's drunk.

High guy is firmly grasping the wheel worried that 50 is too fast for the highway. 

The more drunk guy drinks, the more he wants to drink. 

The more high guy smokes, the more he wants to go to sleep. 

Drunk guy has the courage to fight a grizzly bear.

High guy is half afraid to go check the mail. 

Drunk guy has no control over the ever increasing volume of his voice.

High guy thinks people can hear him whisper at a thousand yards.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Will say for the record that am firmly for legalizing the medical and recreational use AND both developing a RELIABLE method of `this moment` (not last week) sobriety testing for law enforcement use with the SAME penalties for abuse as alcohol; ie you had better NOT DO IT while working, driving, ect. Establish minimum government standards and yes treat it just like alcohol and TAX it. Use that income to fight the far more destructive drugs that simply should not be `legal`; ie, meth, crack, heroin, ect. Force anyone convicted of their abuse to MANDATORY rehab...the reduction in costs by no longer warehousing MJ offenders in prison alone should save substantial monies in ALL 50 states.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The economic ripple effect of legalizing weed will be interesting when it becomes more the norm. New businesses will be created and others will suffer. Take Visine for example. I bet the vast majority of their customers quit buying it when nobody cares that they're high.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

jeffmo said:


> After nearly 25 years in the fire/ems profession I can honestly say that I think it's time that it is legalized like alcohol.
> The vast majority of ems runs I have gone on where a drug was involved it was alcohol. The domestics, auto wrecks, fights, etc., usually involved alcohol. It makes many people aggresive where marijuana does not.
> I am yet to go to one of these types of runs where the contributing factor was marijuana.
> 
> ...



Finally, an "educated", NON EMOTIONAL, post! I believe legalizing pot(coupled with properly applied controls/taxation as is in place with alcohol/tobacco), would give every State and the Fed. gov't.(hell, the entire economy!) the economic shot-in-the-arm/boost to prosper indefinitely! I also think this economic boost "could" possibly open the door to an affordable (if not "free") medical system(supported by pot taxes). It would reduce govt. expenses prosecuting and housing current mu "offenders" and also dramatically reduce the hold that drug cartels have on this country by generating a "legal, (local)growing and distribution industry"-yet another economic boost! Anybody who thinks the use of alcohol(and subsequent controls) is "good" or OK!), and pot is "worse" just isn't thinking clearly or have their facts straight! The "Law Makers" who party and booze it up on weekends, while voting against marihuana legalization are just plain hypocrites!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Gone Wishin said:


> Make it legal but keep certain restrictions. Jobs should still require negative test results. Ssi and food assistance programs should require negative testing, no OVI, etc. MJ is far less destructive than alcohol to your health and people around you. To this day, and I may be wrong, but there are no recordable deaths due to smoking weed. Nonetheless, just shooting out my opinion as EZ requested.


When I accepted my position at the hospital I currently work for, I was blood tested for NICOTINE. I would have lost the job had I tested positive.
Whether or not pot is legal will have no bearing on whether employers can "weed" out new hires by drug testing.
By far the most destructive drug out there is alcohol. That was banned once and that didn't work out too well. This current war on drugs is just as big, if not bigger of a failure.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> Any honest EMS worker with much experience will tell you the same thing. Alcohol is one of the most extreme drugs we have in the behavioral effects dept and yet is the only one that's legal for recreational use. I would bet that 90% of the sirens you hear after midnight on a weekend are alcohol related. And nobody ever says to a cop, "he smoked a joint and then just started hitting me" I believe that many domestic disturbances would be prevented with MJ but not started because of it. Unless it was a fight over cheese cake or something.


Love me some cheescake!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Hopefully that same President will have the moral courage to bring back Prohibition...it`ll save 30,000+ lives EVERY year just from preventing drunk driving accidents. NO booze, far fewer auto fatalities, right? (hope everyone likes lemonade, milk, soda, tea or water...) Just my opinion...(uh, you don`t enjoy alcohol, by chance ?)


Do you understand the ripple effect of starting another prohibition period? People think the unemployment rates are high now....just imagine all the breweries, wineries, and other places liquor is made.....all closed....employees now have no jobs. Then count all the warehouse and delivery drivers responsible for storing and delivering these alcohol products. Unemployed now. Then finally, count in all the bars, clubs, and restaurants that will close due to lack of business or the business being illegal. Thats a number of unemployed that I can't even estimate. Smart thinking tho. Really. Will it stop the drunk driving fatalities? Sure. But people not being able to afford a vehicle due to being unemployed will help as well. 

As far as legalizing pot for medical and recreational use? Go for it. It will be a job creator, from the growing business to the selling business. ....nothing but new govt revenue and lower unemployment rates.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> Do you understand the ripple effect of starting another prohibition period? People think the unemployment rates are high now....just imagine all the breweries, wineries, and other places liquor is made.....all closed....employees now have no jobs. Then count all the warehouse and delivery drivers responsible for storing and delivering these alcohol products. Unemployed now. Then finally, count in all the bars, clubs, and restaurants that will close due to lack of business or the business being illegal. Thats a number of unemployed that I can't even estimate. Smart thinking tho. Really. Will it stop the drunk driving fatalities? Sure. But people not being able to afford a vehicle due to being unemployed will help as well.
> 
> As far as legalizing pot for medical and recreational use? Go for it. It will be a job creator, from the growing business to the selling business. ....nothing but new govt revenue and lower unemployment rates.



Like I said in another post, it's all about money. The almighty dollar will someday be the ruin of this country, no matter the morals or value of life. The dollar rules. I know I'm not the only one of the opinion that many or all of the down falls of this society are supported if you search long enough,, MONEY.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Guess my point was that Prohibition (and the Federal Government`s `war` against MJ) could both be considered failures. The ONLY group that really ever `profited` from either to any great extent was the criminals supplying both. UNTIL a `demand` (be it alcohol, MJ, peanut butter oatmeal cookies, Corvettes, ect) for a `product` is eliminated or at least substantially reduced there WILL always be persons whom will provide it regardless of the `legality. That is simply human nature from the beginnings of civilization. So a society has basically 3 choices. #1 pour even MORE effort into combatting it which can be counter productive #2 Admit that due to the `demand` that prohibiting the `product` cannot effectively be enforced and ignore the prohibition. #3 Realize that prohibition is unable to be enforced and put it to a popular vote whether to `legalize` (decriminalize) the `product`...think that just as with the repeal of Prohibition we are approaching this point. Would rather see those profits TAXXED and the money go to some good rather than into some drug lord`s pocket or bank account. BTW, just as with the repeal of Prohibition, think the group that will fight THE hardest to try to keep MJ illegal will be...the organized drug cartels, just as their forerunners the organized rum runners and gangsters actually fought tooth and nail in the states` and Federal Supreme Court ironically enough to keep Prohibition in effect in some form or the other...their resoundingly complete series of defeats hurt them very badly financially.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

glasseyes, actually it is this ever increasing culture of "Profit+++++" that has really taken off since the mid 1980s. Used to be making an honest profit and paying a livable wage was completely acceptable; now there is this increasingly ingrained culture of "I want to be a millionare by next Tuesday and just don`t care whom I have to hurt or jobs that must be slashed or customers I have to brutally grind under my heel to get their money". They still haven`t resorted (yet) to flat out just pulling a gun to rob both their employees AND customers, but any other barely `legal` if completely immoral behavior is becoming more and more the norm. And am not trying to say EVERY business person is that way. But unfortunately enough are that their cascading events and actions are causing ever increasing "ripple effects" that will continue to have devastating results even to themselves. Want proof ? Compare worker`s wages and CEO pay from 1980 and today. NO CEO is worth 3000X more pay than his workers, not counting his potential "golden cargo parachute" packages loaded with self appointed loot even if he deliberately runs his company into financial destruction...Bernie Madoff was a poster child for the type of businessman and the fact that he was allowed to continue even when it was blatantly and even embarrassingly OBVIOUS to the investigators that he was GUILTY as (deleted) shows just how truly unhealthy` the system really is...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I will agree with you on most all of your observation, except I believe it covers most people and not just large corps. I will blame it on humanity and the culture we have been changing over the last 200 years. If change comes it will be a miracle. Until that time it will continue to spiral out of control downhill and I'm convinced of that.


----------



## perpetrator (Apr 2, 2006)

For the last 37 years OUR Federal Government has been supplying patients with CANNIBIS monthly,started with 30 patients,now down to 4, It is grown,rolled and sent from the University of Mississippi it is called " The Federal Investigational New Drug Program" also OUR Government owns a patent on CANNIBIS as a medical application,awarded this patent in October of 2003,Patent No. 6630507. HYPOCRACY, the Gov't holds a patent through the dept. of Health & Human Services as a therapeutic AND lists it as a schedule 1 drug, meaning it has no medicinal value...HYPOCRACY,how can this be? this I don't understand if someone would care to educate me on this I would greatly appreciate it .


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking for a new fishing buddy must be 420 friendly.

Gas Grass or Bass


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Like I said in another post, it's all about money. The almighty dollar will someday be the ruin of this country, no matter the morals or value of life. The dollar rules. I know I'm not the only one of the opinion that many or all of the down falls of this society are supported if you search long enough,, MONEY. 

You hit the nail on the head sir!!!!!! Nuff said!!!!!!!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

glasseyes said:


> Like I said in another post, it's all about money. The almighty dollar will someday be the ruin of this country, no matter the morals or value of life. The dollar rules. I know I'm not the only one of the opinion that many or all of the down falls of this society are supported if you search long enough,, MONEY.



Who is john galt? 


Its not about money but freedom. Too bad it doesnt fit your moral compass or you might support "freedom". 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

chris1162 said:


> Who is john galt?
> 
> 
> Its not about money but freedom. Too bad it doesnt fit your moral compass or you might support "freedom".
> ...


OK, I'll bite . Name something that you refer to anyway that allows such a freedom that does not involve money., just for sake of discussion I can't think of any that involve the population as a whole. And mostly what the government or courts are involved with ?
Oh and as far as my moral compass you are exactly right, I do not consider it a freedom if it goes against my beliefs, but that is not the question here,. I was referring to money.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

you all should go watch the documentary "THE UNION" it breaks down the political, medical, and recreational aspects. its a good documentary to get your brain jogging about the topic. gather some facts alot of people dont really know what they are talking about when they talk about MJ


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Any honest EMS worker with much experience will tell you the same thing. Alcohol is one of the most extreme drugs we have in the behavioral effects dept and yet is the only one that's legal for recreational use. I would bet that 90% of the sirens you hear after midnight on a weekend are alcohol related. And nobody ever says to a cop, "he smoked a joint and then just started hitting me" I believe that many domestic disturbances would be prevented with MJ but not started because of it. Unless it was a fight over cheese cake or something.


ahah you are killing me


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Here ya go: 

The following are some of the common side effects of using marijuana: 

Trouble remembering things 
Slowed reaction time 
Difficulty concentrating 
Sleepiness 
Anxiety 
Paranoia (feeling that people are "out to get you") 
Altered time perception 
Red, bloodshot eyes 

Using marijuana for a long time makes some people lose interest in school, work, relationships and other activities. It may also cause legal problems. Using marijuana can be especially dangerous in certain situations, such as when you are driving, because your reaction time is slower. This make it more difficult to react to a dangerous situation, which could cause an accident. 


The following are some of the common physical effects of marijuana: 
Tremors (shaking) 
Nausea 
Headache 
Decreased coordination 
Breathing problems 
Increased appetite 
Reduced blood flow to the brain 
Changes in the reproductive organs 

Like tobacco, marijuana contains many chemicals that can hurt the lungs and cause cancer. One marijuana cigarette can cause more damage to the lungs than many tobacco cigarettes because marijuana has more tar in it and is usually smoked without filters. 

Marijuana arrests in the United States doubled between 1991 and 1995. In 1995, more than one-half-million people were arrested for marijuana offenses. Eighty-six percent of them were arrested for marijuana possession. Tens of thousands of people are now in prison or marijuana offenses. An even greater number are punished with probation, fines, and civil sanctions, including having their property seized, their driver's license revoked, and their employment terminated. Despite these civil and criminal sanctions, marijuana continues to be readily available and widely used. 

As for the changes in the reproductive organs, in males it reduces the amount of testosterone in the blood, decreased size of the testes and the number of sperm in male ejaculate both decreases, AND increases in the amount of abnormal sperm are shown to occur, and if this isn't enough to scare the boys, it will also increase the size of your BREASTS (ha!); in females, smoking cannabis increased 
the number of menstrual cycles where no ovulation occurred, lowered prolactin and progesterone levels, but increaesed testosterone levels in the blood, increasing female infertility, and normal lactation may also be impaired--worse yet, the main active chemical in marijuana 
is delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC), which is known to cross the placenta during pregnancy. This means it gets into the babys 
system, although how THC may impact a developing baby is unclear.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Straight from wikipedia?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> The following are some of the common side effects of using marijuana:
> 
> ...


I don't smoke pot, but I have or do suffer from most of these things lol. I thought it was just by products of being married.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Please don`t list the symptoms of alcohol use...(don`t want to worry the manufacturers or customers!) Drink up !


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I sure would like to know where that came from roscoe, because short of a few small things on that list I can show some stats that disprove everything you posted. I believe you have a firm hold on that anti marijuana propaganda. Keep drinking the Koop-aid my friend.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/re...nken-brains-study-says/ar-AA7unyl?ocid=HPCDHP

This is a copy from the link....
_Experimental mice have been telling us this for years, but pot-smoking humans didn't want to believe it could happen to them: Compared with a person who never smoked marijuana, someone who uses marijuana regularly has, on average, less gray matter in his orbital frontal cortex, a region that is a key node in the brain's reward, motivation, decision-making and addictive behaviors network.

More ambiguously, in regular pot smokers, that region is better connected than it is in non-users: The flow of signal traffic is speedier to other parts of that motivation and decision-making network, including across the superhighway of "white matter" that connects the brain's hemispheres.

The researchers who conducted the study speculate that the orbital frontal cortex's greater level of "connectedness" &#8212; which is especially pronounced in people who started smoking pot early in life &#8212; may be the brain's way of compensating for the region's underperforming gray matter. Whether these "complex neuroadaptive processes" reverse themselves when marijuana use stops is an important unanswered question, they added.

The new findings, reported Monday in the journal PNAS, confirm findings about chronic marijuana use from rodents. But scientific evidence in humans has been more mixed.

Even now, however, the authors of the study acknowledge that they cannot discern whether a pot smoker's smaller orbital frontal cortex is the cause or the result of chronic marijuana use. A 2012 study found that subjects with a smaller orbital frontal cortex at age 12 were more likely to start using marijuana by age 16, suggesting that deficits in this crucial region may predispose one to substance-abuse behaviors.

This study, conducted by researchers from the University of Texas' Center for Brain Health and the Albuquerque-based Mind Research Network, did not follow subjects over time, so it is at a disadvantage in showing cause and effect. Instead, it compared 48 "chronic" marijuana users (at least four times a week over the past six months) with 62 non-using control subjects who were matched for age and gender with the using group. Subjects were an average age of 28 to 30 years old.

*Researchers noted that the IQ of the marijuana-using group was significantly lower than that of the non-using group &#8212; not a finding of the study, but an incidental factor that might be indirectly linked to marijuana use.
*_

Food for thought.......


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Informative, but wait for it, wait for it, they are coming to defend their precise mj, just wait you'll hear how bad alcohol is so much worse and how the gov could tax it and make it safer, and on and on trying to justify it lol. Its all in good fun I guess, here it comes.................


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Some of the dispensaries in Colorado reported up to half of their customers being age 50 and older and if you go to one there are people from all walks of life who have smoked much of their life and their use does not change who they are at all most people are actually responsible.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll be the 2nd to respond *Saugernut* . But I promise I won't bring up alcohol. Everyone already knows it's great assets to society. 
And, FWIW, I drink very little and don't smoke MJ anymore at all.

As far as legalizing MJ for medicinal purposes are we really going to get into the side effects?
You can't be serious.
If we want to go there, we ought to at least examine the side effects of the thousands of 'man made' , FDA approved drugs we currently use every day. 
Who wants to bet MJ has less harmful side effects then many we currently use. For example, check out some of the side effects of the legal drugs commonly prescribed for multiple sclerosis. Some include, but not limited to stroke, heart attack, liver and kidney failure. And we don't have to go to meds used for something as serious as MS. For those of you taking Viagra, check the possible side effects of that...don't see possible blindness in one or both eyes listed on the side effects of MJ...don't see hearing loss as a possibility on the MJ list either or back pain, muscle pain, nausea.


Oh yea...and the man-made scripts usually cost a whole lot more then MJ does as well. Even though MJ is still illegal. The low dose Marinol dad took is a good example. Can you imagine how cheap drugs like Marinol would be if they legalized MJ. But the big drug companies couldn't make that huge profit off of the legalization of med. MJ now could they?
If MJ was legal, drugs like Marinol(which again are legal and must work cause Dr's prescribe them) would most likely cost about the same as an aspirin.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

So what is that article trying to say exactly? The first paragraph is a negative towards ocassional pot users, but the second paragraph states the connections in the brain are speedier in regular users. Then it pretty much goes on to say the study is inconclusive bc they haven't followed long term affects, and that people with lower iq's are more likely to use mj???? Maybe the findings are the way they are b they studied people with low iq's in the first place? Why not test people who are successful and have higher iq's? I bet the findings would be much different. I honestly don't put to much into these studies wheater they are from pro or con mj groups bc thy are (more than likely) skewed to show the outcome their side wants shown. Sounds a lot like other political studies. I believe in what I have exprienced and what I have seen from many other users. I have developed my own experiences and made my own conclusions and opinions. I was never trying to change any ones mind or shove my point of view down anyone's throat. Was just trying to give a first hand point of view on the subject.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I believe, if people are free to be the best they can be, no matter how they choose to get there, then we are all better off for it.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

shroomhunter said:


> I believe, if people are free to be the best they can be, no matter how they choose to get there, then we are all better off for it.


Very well said and it is obvious by this discussion and changes to laws in some areas that many people do not agree with the way things are being run and are voting to remove threats to their personal rights and freedoms.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

You guys are doing good, I love all the different opinions and how we can discuss this topic without all the side effects that some threads suffer 

So I have another question, lets say MJ becomes legal for medical and/or recreational use and I choose to grow it beside my tomatoes for my personal use, will that make me a criminal because I'm not using a regulated taxed product?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

"So I have another question, lets say MJ becomes legal for medical and/or recreational use and I choose to grow it beside my tomatoes for my personal use, will that make me a criminal because I'm not using a regulated taxed product? "

Yes, kinda ironic isn't it??
Great subject EZ & great debate that has stayed civil.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

T-180 said:


> "So I have another question, lets say MJ becomes legal for medical and/or recreational use and I choose to grow it beside my tomatoes for my personal use, will that make me a criminal because I'm not using a regulated taxed product? "
> 
> Yes, kinda ironic isn't it??
> Great subject EZ & great debate that has stayed civil.


Like I said earlier,, it's all about the MONEY. doesn't matter if it's right or wrong or what your opinion is about morals or freedoms, this government or society , etc. what ever you want to call whats in control is controlled by MONEY. PERIOD. now again I say prove this wrong on anything that has come up for debate with this nature to hamper those who feel their rights have been infringed upon ? It doesn't just have to be MJ.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> You guys are doing good, I love all the different opinions and how we can discuss this topic without all the side effects that some threads suffer
> /QUOTE]
> 
> What you don't get to see is all of the NUMEROUS posts that we have had to delete to keep this thread alive.
> ...


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

That would be a huge problem with the last couple of threads Ezbite has started. It's very hard for a person to give a personal opinion on subjects like these without ones own personal convictions coming into play no matter what their beliefs are. That makes subjects like these fair game for all and it won't last long . You either bite your lip and pass it by or plunge in and lit it fly.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

glasseyes said:


> That would be a huge problem with the last couple of threads Ezbite has started. It's very hard for a person to give a personal opinion on subjects like these without ones own personal convictions coming into play no matter what their beliefs are. That makes subjects like these fair game for all and it won't last long . You either bite your lip and pass it by or plunge in and lit it fly.


No, we always have to choice of deleting the member that continues to violate the rules and not the thread.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> I sure would like to know where that came from roscoe, because short of a few small things on that list I can show some stats that disprove everything you posted. I believe you have a firm hold on that anti marijuana propaganda. Keep drinking the Koop-aid my friend.


Please show us the stats.I am anti cause if Kids get ahold of it, it will flat ruin their lives. 



Roscoe


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. I don't want to post on this thread, but, CONGRATS people.
I am impressed this thread went 10 pages without getting squashed!

Kudos to the mods as well.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> You guys are doing good, I love all the different opinions and how we can discuss this topic without all the side effects that some threads suffer
> 
> So I have another question, lets say MJ becomes legal for medical and/or recreational use and I choose to grow it beside my tomatoes for my personal use, will that make me a criminal because I'm not using a regulated taxed product?


That would not be a problem as long as you dont have a "personal" field of dreams or like 6 green houses. Some states allow people to grow thier own personal stash. Now if they come in and see that your "personal garden" is very excessive they will confiscate and destroy your entire crop. The excuse that I "personally consume" a pound or two a week wont fly in court.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> What you don't get to see is all of the NUMEROUS posts that we have had to delete to keep this thread alive.
> 
> Can't and won't do that forever. If guys can't keep the discussion on track without wandering into the blatant political and religious statements that we have had to delete, it will have to go away.


Oh I'm sure there's been many, I've read a few that were boarder line. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

ezbite said:


> You guys are doing good, I love all the different opinions and how we can discuss this topic without all the side effects that some threads suffer
> 
> So I have another question, lets say MJ becomes legal for medical and/or recreational use and I choose to grow it beside my tomatoes for my personal use, will that make me a criminal because I'm not using a regulated taxed product?


Recreational growth would be subject to the same laws and rules as home brewing IMO. IE, none for sole consumption.

ADDED:
I guess a limit to what qualifies as recreational/ sole consumption would need to be established.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Please show us the stats.I am anti cause if Kids get ahold of it, it will flat ruin their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Sure as heck didnt ruin my life as a kid. The most sucessful people I know smoke it everyday. And so you dont spin it they did not get wealthy by selling drugs or other illegal activities. So if they choose to sit on the back of thier multi million dollar house after a hard days work and burn one it thier business.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

"Dude, I just can't stop clicking this thread", "Dude, me neither".


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> Please show us the stats.I am anti cause if Kids get ahold of it, it will flat ruin their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Your missing my point, I don't care what the studies say bc I've lived it, for many years. I still have many friends that partake, and are quite healthy intelligent people, many of them business owners. If you would like to read the studies simply go to google and type in pro marijuana studies. Pages and pages for your ready pleasure. Now I am sure there are as just as many pages if you type anti marijuana study as well.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> Your missing my point, I don't care what the studies say bc I've lived it, for many years. I still have many friends that partake, and are quite healthy intelligent people, many of them business owners. If you would like to read the studies simply go to google and type in pro marijuana studies. Pages and pages for your ready pleasure. Now I am sure there are as just as many pages if you type anti marijuana study as well.


I am not missing any point.You said you disagreed with almost everything I said and had stats to prove it.Don't se'em.

Maybe with your experience you can say whether Weed makes you a better fisherman? Good Luck.



Roscoe


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Roscoe said:


> Maybe with your experience you can say whether Weed makes you a better fisherman? Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe


I can tell you from my experience back in the 80's, it mattered what I was fishing for and how I was fishing


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

fastwater said:


> I'll be the 2nd to respond *Saugernut* . But I promise I won't bring up alcohol. Everyone already knows it's great assets to society.
> And, FWIW, I drink very little and don't smoke MJ anymore at all.
> 
> As far as legalizing MJ for medicinal purposes are we really going to get into the side effects?
> ...


I cant believe it took that long, lmao, priceless!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> I am not missing any point.You said you disagreed with almost everything I said and had stats to prove it.Don't se'em.
> 
> Maybe with your experience you can say whether Weed makes you a better fisherman? Good Luck.
> 
> ...


No you just don't want to see my point, I don't care what some anti mj backed study says the same as I don't care what some pro mj study shows. But if you need to read some stats google it. All you want to read, for days. I just don't believe all the negative hype it gets, and honestly don't believe some of the positive aspects of it. To me it's kind of like the stats on global warming, plenty of stats to prove it and disprove it, but you have to find the medium in there somewhere. Do I believe the world is doomed and the polar ice caps are gonna melt and we are all going to drownd? No, but do I believe that pollution and man made waste is hurting the environment, yes. Kind of the same thing here. And if you would have read my first post I don't smoke any more, havent for years. Weed has nothing to do with fishing either. Kind of like asking if your heart pills make you a better hunter?


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

ezbite said:


> I can tell you from my experience back in the 80's, it mattered what I was fishing for and how I was fishing


I never caught anything because I had Dorito's dust all over my baits. If it ever goes legal I'm buying stock in Frito Lays.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> I am not missing any point.You said you disagreed with almost everything I said and had stats to prove it.Don't se'em.
> 
> Maybe with your experience you can say whether Weed makes you a better fisherman? Good Luck.
> 
> ...


Being dislexic I found that it makes reading easier for me. If in college I could take my text books and put them on the outside of a resturaunt window I could sit inside and read them like a champ. Then I wouldn't need to get my books on cassette tapes from Conneticut from the blind and dislexic. Most of the time I read with the books up side down. It is what it is so I just deal with it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

> Orig. posted by *Saugernut*:
> 
> I cant believe it took that long, lmao, priceless!


Priceless and every bit true. Very hard to argue with facts.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> Wow. I don't want to post on this thread, but, CONGRATS people.
> I am impressed this thread went 10 pages without getting squashed!
> 
> Kudos to the mods as well.


hmmm...i'm only showing page 8. You been hitting that bong again?


----------



## oshp1457 (Sep 8, 2014)

LET'S MAKE AMERICA A NONWORKING STATE ALL AROUND! That's what you get by legalizing marihuana. Large corporations, public utilities, medical professionals, and law enforcement, and even your fast food franchises. They all have alcohol and drug rules where one can not be under the influence. How can we have a working AMERICA if it is legal. Marihuana will stay in the system longer then alcohol. An studies have shown that marijuana can affect an individual days after consumption during stressful situations.

Everyone needs to get off the legalization of marihuana. There is a medical THC for doctors to utilize with patients. The good doctors do not use it for the reason the drug stays in the fatty cells and can not be regulated (just like marihuana).

So quit being idiots, sitting on your ass and not working. Let's quit living off the government! Get a job and do society a favor. 

We get to Hunt, fish, and work to provide for our families. Quit trying to look for ways to get high legal and get your ass off the couch to go to work.

Society is going to crap, lets not help it along.

I will not respond to this post again! Anyone supporting it, can go live else where! Many men and women have fought and died for the freedom of AMERICA!!!! Freedom is given to us by the ones who fought for it. All you illegal drug supporters want to fight for something. Enlist in the United States Armed Forces to make sure our children's grandchildren can live in freedom.


----------



## oshp1457 (Sep 8, 2014)

you can't even spell, so keep smoking!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Oshp,marihuana? And you're yapping about spelling.Then you say youre not going to post on this again and 3 mins. later,post.Brilliant.You seem bitter?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Oshp, hmmm? Ohio State Highway Patrol maybe? 

Freedom to vote is one of those freedoms you posted about right? How do you think legalization happens?

I completely understand you having your beliefs, you are entitled to them, and thanks to a great many people posting here, you have the right to voice them as well. But, so do they.

Looking at your post I see that you have your idea about how others should live and any nonconforming action or ideas are wrong? That type of mentality is not conducive to progressive discussions nor general conversation. 

As far as your ideas on THC you have a small amount of fact wrapped in unfounded opinion. I am not trying to beat you up about it, but if you want to tell a whole group of people they are wrong, having actual facts devoid of opinion and beliefs would be a better way to go.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't think of anything left unsaid in this thread and it seems to be running off the tracks again. Good night.


----------

